# DEO 2013 financial year



## secondchance

It looks like people who are going to BMOQ ,January 2013 already got job offers. 
And next BMOQ will be in new 2013 financial year .There is not information about BMOQ after January, 2013.
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp
But usually there were some BMOQ for students.And next BMOQ for DEO can be August/September 2013.Just guessing.
But who knows .
Let's communicate here everybody who is in DEO process-  going to apply,just applied, waiting for CFAT,medical ,interview or merit listed.
Let's share news or movements in our application process.
Myself- applied in July,2012.Waiting for previous service verification ( I was in CF in 2011).
CFAT was done in 2011.Waiting for medical/interview. LOG AIR and AERO


----------



## seawolf

I'm waiting for next fiscal more than likely.

DEO LogO - I'm merited - just waiting.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

I'm no authority on this topic, but based purely on my observation of the CFLRS website over the past few years, BMOQ classes have commenced during the following months - 

1. January;
2. April - May;
3. August - September.


----------



## secondchance

Yes.You are right - usually 3 times per year.But BMOQ for April - May usually for students RMC. Therefore next DEO  BMOQ after January 2013 can be only in August- September 2013.But who knows ,may be they can do something else...


----------



## secondchance

seawolf said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for next fiscal more than likely.
> 
> DEO LogO - I'm merited - just waiting.


Welcome to club Seawolf.Let's wait together   
How is fitnes preparation?


----------



## Allgunzblazing

secondchance said:
			
		

> Yes.You are right - usually 3 times per year.But BMOQ for April - May usually for students RMC. Therefore next DEO  BMOQ after January 2013 can be only in August- September 2013.But who knows ,may be they can do something else...



I know a person who was in the April 30th BMOQ class this year. This person has joined the CF as a DEO Pilot. 

PS - if I remember correctly, they had RMC specific platoons running at that time as well. (A staff at the RC had told me this).


----------



## seawolf

my fitness regime could be better...lol

so hard to get motivated with such a long wait. lol


----------



## secondchance

seawolf said:
			
		

> my fitness regime could be better...lol
> 
> so hard to get motivated with such a long wait. lol


Yes,
I can understund what you are talking about.But my motivation is doing fitness is quiet simple:
"Any case if you get job offer or not fitness can help for being in good shape and health condition."
I am not young and doing sport is big benefit for me.
I am trying to do minimum and some time extra activities.
My minimum is :
1.Running  ( 2-3 times per week).
I  started to run from 500 metres. Now my minimum is 8 km.Sometime I can run 12 km.But 8 km it is minimum.But speed is not perfect- about 9 km per hour.
2. Of course - push ups and sit ups. According fitness demanding of Canadian Force for my age ( over 35) in 2 times. 
It means for push ups 14x2=28 as minimum. I recommend to be ready doing in 2 times more.
With sit ups - I am trying to do as much as possible  in 1 minutes.Time here is issue.
For improving   push ups and sit ups I recommend to use next websites:
http://hundredpushups.com/
http://www.twohundredsitups.com/
or any iOS or Android apps if you are owner of smartphone.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Stacked said:
			
		

> Just pulling that out of your *** eh.



I'll try to answer this in the most professional and polite manner - 

As stated in my earlier posts in this thread, the months that I quoted were purely based on my observation of the CFLRS website over the past five years. (Plus clarification from staff from the RC). 

Am I an authority about this topic - NO, and I never claimed to be;
Am I in the CF - NO, and I never claimed to be;
Am I even remotely connected with recruiting except as an applicant myself - NO, and I never claimed to be. 

Anyway, I find your comment downright rude and unbecoming of a person employed in such as esteemed organization. 

You asked, so I have answered. I will have no further discussion with you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> I'll try to answer this in the most professional and polite manner -
> 
> As stated in my earlier posts in this thread, the months that I quoted were purely based on my observation of the CFLRS website over the past five years. (Plus clarification from staff from the RC).
> 
> Am I an authority about this topic - NO, and I never claimed to be;
> Am I in the CF - NO, and I never claimed to be;
> Am I even remotely connected with recruiting except as an applicant myself - NO, and I never claimed to be.
> 
> Anyway, I find your comment downright rude and unbecoming of a person employed in such as esteemed organization.
> 
> You asked, so I have answered. I will have no further discussion with you.



You have skin thinner than my great grandmother.

It's better to give no info rather than idle speculation.

Take a deep breath and move on.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Point taken, however I wasen't speculating - I only stated what I had noticed so far on the CFLRS website. 

As for being sensitive - I don't think I was, I just answered a question in a polite and professional manner. That same question could have been asked properly. 

stacked, asked me the source of my info, or he implied this when he wrote - "Just pulling that out of your *** eh". My responce to that was exactly what I've writen in the first sentence of this post. This is a trend that I have noticed over the past five years and when I asked the staff at the RC, they too told me that generally speaking DEO classses begin in January, April - May and August September.


----------



## secondchance

Guys,
could you please stop to argue.
I created this topic for guys and girls who are going or in process of DEO for 2013.
I just asked people to join our topic to share and encourage each other.But not argue.
Thanks.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

I second that secondchance.


----------



## KingofKeys

I am in the DEO process as well. I applied for Engineer Officer. I am already Merit Listed; waiting for the call.


----------



## secondchance

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> I am in the DEO process as well. I applied for Engineer Officer. I am already Merit Listed; waiting for the call.


Welcome to club , KingofKeys.
You can read my fitness motivation post.If you have any comments about it or another - feel free to write.


----------



## seawolf

Stacked - I don't get your issue?

It's pretty clear to anyone applying DEO and watching the cflrs website that DEO 15 week BMOQ is run around but not usually in the summer. The summer seems to be the 11 week version for ROTP.

Could DEO be run in the summer too? Sure if demand is high I guess. But it's not.

Unlike NCM where they hire 100 RMS clerks - there was 9 LogO spots, 4 HCA and single digits of the other trades I looked at as well. They simply don't need to run BMOQ's all the time.

I don't think he was out of line stating what he observed. I have observed the same thing over the last 2 years.


----------



## SentryMAn

Waiting for fiscal 2013, DEO-LogO with prior service.
I've been through the game and know what to expect.

I'm hoping to avoid doing Basic again, but if I do it will be acceptable part of the career choice. In fact I'd rather do the 15 weeks of Basic then the 7hr Log test.  lol

Allguns. if you really think he was out of line, pray you are part of a Hollywood platoon of Air force Personnel when you arrive at Basic.  It's not puppies and rainbows and you will break down if you don't toughen that skin a bit.  But it will also be one of the most fond memories you have to date, you'll make some long term friends and networking with others you just can't get anywhere else.

SecondChance, Work on the English/French, Grammar etc it's all part of the testing(not being mean just knowing your first language isn't English)  we had a few guys on course that couldn't do it since our staff were French and had accents.  

Take all this with a grain of salt, I've been through the process before, waited over a year to get in.  I'm not in the CF any longer but hope to be in the next year.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Allgunzblazing

Hello, 

There's no point in straying this thread off topic with needless banter. If anyone thinks that I spoke out of line/ was super sensitive or anything else, please send me a PM. I'll be happy to explain myself. 

Cheers.


----------



## secondchance

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> There's no point in straying this thread off topic with needless banter. If anyone thinks that I spoke out of line/ was super sensitive or anything else, please send me a PM. I'll be happy to explain myself.
> 
> Cheers.


There's no point in straying this thread off topic. Exactly.


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> SecondChance, Work on the English/French, Grammar etc it's all part of the testing(not being mean just knowing your first language isn't English)  we had a few guys on course that couldn't do it since our staff were French and had accents.


What 's wrong with my English? 
Yes, I am not born Canadian and English is not my mother language.
I was in St-Jean  ( BMOQ 2011 ) and I didn't have any problems with  my English.


----------



## SentryMAn

It wasn't meant as a bad thing, your English is quite good but I could tell from your first post that English isn't your mother tongue.  My mother tongue is English and I had a hard time with some of the instructors during BMOQ.  

Remember it wasn't meant as an "attack" on you or anything, just a suggestion and nothing more.  If you feel your English is great perhaps learn French or an Arabic language(provided neither is your mother tongue.

I'm working on my French since I think it will make me a better candidate.  But man it is hard to learn the older I get, lol


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> It wasn't meant as a bad thing, your English is quite good but I could tell from your first post that English isn't your mother tongue.  My mother tongue is English and I had a hard time with some of the instructors during BMOQ.
> 
> Remember it wasn't meant as an "attack" on you or anything, just a suggestion and nothing more.  If you feel your English is great perhaps learn French or an Arabic language(provided neither is your mother tongue.
> 
> I'm working on my French since I think it will make me a better candidate.  But man it is hard to learn the older I get, lol


Yes, 
some of our instructors had French accent (Platoon was English).But I could speak French cause I live in Quebec and they were surprised why I was in English Platoon. 
Both of English and French are not my mother languages, but English is much easy to learn.
Improving languages is good idea.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

I applied as an OUTCAN in December 2011.

Finished my medical, CFAT, and interview all by November 2012.

Merit listed for Infantry Officer on Nov 7, 2012.

Looks like I'm waiting till the new year with the rest of you.


----------



## secondchance

RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> I applied as an OUTCAN in December 2011.
> 
> Finished my medical, CFAT, and interview all by November 2012.
> 
> Merit listed for Infantry Officer on Nov 7, 2012.
> 
> Looks like I'm waiting till the new year with the rest of you.


Welcome to club

OUTCAN means from here http://www.outcan.forces.gc.ca/sites/page-eng.asp?page=6894  ?
I never heard about this program before


----------



## secondchance

Today I visited my CFRC.
File is not closed but on hold because trades are closed. They asked to contact them in March, 2013.
They can not move forward (medical/interview) till they can get information about trades for 2013.
I just asked clerk if my application can be ready before selection board  - usually on summer.
But she told me no selection boards any more as it was before.
No idea how it will work .If you know more please give us to know...


----------



## secondchance

Happy holidays for all.
CFRC starts to work January, 7,2013
 :gottree: :snowman: :gottree:


----------



## Determined

secondchance said:
			
		

> Yes,
> I can understund what you are talking about.But my motivation is doing fitness is quiet simple:
> "Any case if you get job offer or not fitness can help for being in good shape and health condition."
> I am not young and doing sport is big benefit for me.
> I am trying to do minimum and some time extra activities.
> My minimum is :
> 1.Running  ( 2-3 times per week).
> I  started to run from 500 metres. Now my minimum is 8 km.Sometime I can run 12 km.But 8 km it is minimum.But speed is not perfect- about 9 km per hour.
> 2. Of course - push ups and sit ups. According fitness demanding of Canadian Force for my age ( over 35) in 2 times.
> It means for push ups 14x2=28 as minimum. I recommend to be ready doing in 2 times more.
> With sit ups - I am trying to do as much as possible  in 1 minutes.Time here is issue.
> For improving   push ups and sit ups I recommend to use next websites:
> http://hundredpushups.com/
> http://www.twohundredsitups.com/
> or any iOS or Android apps if you are owner of smartphone.



Hi Secondchance,

I just wanted to share my fitness regime, and had a few questions. Thanks for sharing those websites by the way. I have been reviewing the push ups one and I like it. Mind you, I'm not sure I could implement the plan right now. My personal trainer (PT) says I can do the push ups every day now if I want but still to maintain my regular days of rest. On my days of rest though I can do other activities just no strength training back to back to allow my muscles recovery time. 
I have noticed, because I was over training at one point in time, that I was not able to increase my weights for a few months. I can now though with days of rest implemented. It's also helping with my push up performance. I find the military style push up very difficult to perform. 

I run three times a week. My running coach is a firm believer that running a minimum of 3x per week helps to prevent injury. 
I was running between 5 to 7km, 3x per week and probably a pace around 7 to 8 mins per km. I was enjoying it. I was doing sets of ten minutes on, and one minute off(walk), but graduated in September 2012 at the Ottawa Army Run. Huge milestone as I had started to learn to run November 2012. Now that my endurance has built up, it's time to work on speed for the CF shuttle run, and to be able to complete 2.4km in my CF required time. Now my running routine has changed. Twice a week I am doing intervals. 
Warm up, then 30 seconds as fast as I can and 90 seconds slow. I repeat this 8x and then cool down. 
Warm up, then 60 seconds fast as I can, and 60 seconds slow. I repeat this 8x and then cool down. (I find this run much more difficult to make it to the 60 seconds but do see progress each time)
These runs are shorter than my normal 5 to 7km runs I was doing but I do a long run once a week that still ranges between the 5 to 7km. The pace is picking up slowly. 
I have completed about 6-5km races. My first one was done in -30 weather in January 2012. I had snow covered eyelashes by the time I was finished. Like I said my pace is pretty slack, and my PB is 5km in about 35mins. 

I do strength train, three times a week. A program developed by my personal trainer according to my CF physical requirements.

Do you, or have you. seen a personal trainer to help develop you a program to meet the CF physical requirements? 
There are other exercises to build the muscles to complete the push ups, sits ups, etc. I see my PT once a week, sometimes less, sometimes more, depending on my motivation level but always complete my three times a week. Normally twice on my own. I have been doing this for over a year.
I do some other classes at the moment, spin class once a week, and a kettlebells once a week. In in the winter I try swim at least once a week. Doing a 1km swim. 
In the summer time I bike. 
I hope to get in some snowshoeing and cross country ski'ing this winter but might be difficult with no car to get me there. 

Keep up the great work. Any physical training is better than none. Regardless of how long it will take to get IN to the CF. My physical training is the one thing I am the most routine with. It's some other emotional issues I find that get in the way of staying optimistic that my time will come when I am sworn in.


----------



## secondchance

Determined said:
			
		

> Do you, or have you. seen a personal trainer to help develop you a program to meet the CF physical requirements?


No,I am doing my fitness by my own way. PSP staff who are in charge  for fitness in CFLRS and whole Canadian Forces  gave us very good instructions and I use it now.
P.S. It's good idea to see a personal trainer who can help you develop you .


----------



## carolynv11

THERE ARE BMOQS FOR DEO IN 2013 ON:
JANUARY 7TH
MAY
AUGUST

There WILL also be ROTP BMOQs at the same time! Those ones are for sure happening! The May BMOQ is the first intake of new DEO officers for the 2013-2014 fiscal year. The May BMOQ is happening!!

If you want anymore information in regards to the DEO process feel free to ask me as I just went through it and I will be on the May BMOQ. (I'm at CFLRS and have to heal as I had surgery on my back and wont be ready for the January 7th date and have to wait for the next intake of people, which is MAY!


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Yes, I applied while I was living in the UK.

I'm merit listed, and for all intents and purposes, have been told that I will be on the next DEO Infantry intake.

Good luck to you all, it was a long process for me (one year) - but very worth it.


----------



## lyndsay

Did they say when the next time for Infantry intake would be??


----------



## secondchance

carolynv11 said:
			
		

> THERE ARE BMOQS FOR DEO IN 2013 ON:
> JANUARY 7TH
> MAY
> AUGUST
> 
> There WILL also be ROTP BMOQs at the same time! Those ones are for sure happening! The May BMOQ is the first intake of new DEO officers for the 2013-2014 fiscal year. The May BMOQ is happening!!
> 
> If you want anymore information in regards to the DEO process feel free to ask me as I just went through it and I will be on the May BMOQ. (I'm at CFLRS and have to heal as I had surgery on my back and wont be ready for the January 7th date and have to wait for the next intake of people, which is MAY!


Thank you *carolynv11* for your desire to help with information and all the best in your healing.
Do you know if there is whole platoon for DEO or just a few DEO spots for May BMOQ?


----------



## secondchance

RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> Yes, I applied while I was living in the UK.
> 
> I'm merit listed, and for all intents and purposes, have been told that I will be on the next DEO Infantry intake.
> 
> Good luck to you all, it was a long process for me (one year) - but very worth it.


Ah, thanks for explanation.Good luck in process too. 
One year is not long for DEO.


----------



## secondchance

New 2013 brings some news.

Some people were required to write the Trait Self-Descriptive (TSD) portion of the aptitude test. There is no studying required for this test and it should only take about 30 mins.
Next DEO selection for infantry, pilot, MARS and LOG  can be  February, 27, 2013.
If you have additional information or may be this information is not correct, please give me to know.
Good luck to all who are in process.


----------



## pa471856

secondchance said:
			
		

> New 2013 brings some news.
> 
> 
> Next DEO selection for infantry, pilot, MARS and LOG  can be  February, 27, 2013.



How and where did you get this information? Would be nice to know this, but my CFRC couldn't give me this information. 


Thanks,

PA


----------



## secondchance

pa471856 said:
			
		

> How and where did you get this information? Would be nice to know this, but my CFRC couldn't give me this information.
> Thanks,
> PA


This information from people who contacted their local CFRC this week.And file managers of their files told them about.
Did you contact your local CFRC this week ?


----------



## pa471856

Yes I spoke with them on Monday, however I didn't inquire specifically about next selection. They still do not have the results of my air factor unfortunately so hopefully that will come in long before Feb. 27th if that is the next selection day. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## secondchance

pa471856 said:
			
		

> Yes I spoke with them on Monday, however I didn't inquire specifically about next selection. They still do not have the results of my air factor unfortunately so hopefully that will come in long before Feb. 27th if that is the next selection day. Thanks for the heads up!


In my opinion you should ask them when you complete all your steps.
Now you need to wait the results of your air factor.


----------



## pa471856

secondchance said:
			
		

> In my opinion you should ask them when you complete all your steps.
> Now you need to wait the results of my air factor.



Not too sure what you mean here secondchance? Why would I need to wait for your air factor?

Here are the steps that I have completed:

1) CFAT
2) Basic Medical
3) Interview
4) Pilot Eye Exam
5) ASC
6) DRDC Medical

I am awaiting my air factor to be signed and merit listed for DEO Pilot. I attended DRDC at the end of November so it has been a long wait. I am hoping that everything is all good to go for a February selection. I have heard of some guys having to get additional tests done, so if that is my case I hope I hear sooner or later so that I could still be cleared for the end of February if they have a pilot selection then.


----------



## secondchance

pa471856 said:
			
		

> Not too sure what you mean here secondchance? Why would I need to wait for your air factor?


Sorry for mistake.Of course your air factor


----------



## Gunshark

Guys, so you're saying Feb 27 is when the board will sit down and nomite which pilot applicants (and other trades) to send offers to? Is this info good? Is this in reference to DEO or ROTP? I was under the impression that DEO pilot spots were pretty much filled for this year. Have they opened up more? Any info here will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## seawolf

Call your RC

I just got off the phone with my MCC and file manager. I am going back into my RC monday  to do an update interview to add HCA (health care admin officer) to my file. I also have to do this new test for 2013. It's called TSD and is kind of a personality profile I guess.

I confirmed that the selection date for Logistics officer is Feb 27th, 2013 - 28 spots. HCA is same day and 4 spots.

I read somewhere else that infantry, MARS and pilot are same day as well. But I did not get that first hand - so call and find out. 

Also - if you are already merit listed - ask about this new TSD so you can get it done before the 27th of Feb.

Mike


----------



## Gunshark

Thanks seawolf. No, I am not yet merit listed. So I have to focus on that first and take it from there. I am just trying to keep up to date on any news in the mean time. Cheers.


----------



## secondchance

Some general information about TSD
http://www.internationalmta.org/Documents/2006/2006045T.pdf


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> Waiting for fiscal 2013, DEO-LogO with prior service.
> I've been through the game and know what to expect.
> I'm hoping to avoid doing Basic again, but if I do it will be acceptable part of the career choice. In fact I'd rather do the 15 weeks of Basic then the 7hr Log test.  lol


what is 7hr Log test ?


----------



## SentryMAn

on your Ph3 course in Borden LOCC(Logistic Officer Common Course) you complete a full day exam(7hrs).  It is hateful and very demanding but so long as you study and get through it the first try you won't have to re-write it.

I have heard that the course has changed since this testing and it may be different now.  I just hope I don't have to re-do this course if/when I get back in.


----------



## secondchance

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Thanks seawolf. No, I am not yet merit listed. So I have to focus on that first and take it from there. I am just trying to keep up to date on any news in the mean time. Cheers.


I am not yet merit listed too.Almost 6 weeks left before selection starts.No idea if I can be in time- I need to do medical test and interview.
Medical for people over 40 can take 1-2 weeks extra- doing medical tests and cardiogram.


----------



## nelliott86

Hey everyone! In the process of applying for DEO infantry officer. I have completed everything except in the application process except the interview and TSE. Hopefully I can find out the numbers of available positions for those interested in the infantry officer position and I can also ask any questions anyone on here may have, just post them! Stay tuned and good luck all!


----------



## stank101

how many positions for infantry officer this year?


----------



## nelliott86

Definitely one of my first questions. Sorry, should have mentioned the interview is next Mon., so I'll update right after.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

From what I've heard, there are over 50 INF positions, with the first selection round coming at the end ob Feb.

Good luck.


----------



## NLockhart

Hi All,

I am new to this site and I am wondering if anyone could help me out. I applied for Reg force DEO in Oct 2012. I am still in the initial stages of applying and have yet to do the interview, medical, aptitude test etc. I would be interested to hear how long the entire process took until you were offered a position. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## stank101

RMBUTYNIEC you mean for NCM not for officer isnt'it? It sounds a lot if it's for DEO infantry officer.


----------



## secondchance

Hello NLockhart ,
About timing please have  a look here  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108575.0/topicseen.html
We are all here in process and nobody knows how will be your process.
If you applied online please wait till your file will be in your local CFRC.And somebody can call you after that from  your CFRC. If you applied in your local CFRC and didn't hear long time just call them to update information.
What is your trade?


			
				NLockhart said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I am wondering if anyone could help me out. I applied for Reg force DEO in Oct 2012. I am still in the initial stages of applying and have yet to do the interview, medical, aptitude test etc. I would be interested to hear how long the entire process took until you were offered a position.
> 
> Any help would be great.


----------



## secondchance

I have got call from RC to do TSD test.
75 questions in 30 minutes.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

@stank101

Nope. DEO INF OFF will be over 50 positions this year.


----------



## nelliott86

Just finished my interview today. According to the recuiter as of today there are 48 DEO Infantry Officer positions available. He wasn't sure when the next BMOQ would take place but that it would definitely be before August. Also asked and it's National Selection. Had a great time finally finishing the application process after 2 years and hope the rest of you hear something soon!


----------



## secondchance

nelliott86 said:
			
		

> Just finished my interview today


Congratulations !!!



			
				nelliott86 said:
			
		

> I have completed everything except in the application process except the interview and TSE.


Did you do TSE ?


----------



## OYR_Pilot

Tomorrow morning I have my TSD test then in the afternoon I have my interview for Inf O and Log O. I hope the wait will not be too long after!!


----------



## nelliott86

Sorry, TSD** my bad and yessir I did. It was interesting seeing how that's going to be replacing the personality questions part of the interview. Apparently it doesn't count towards my application because its been completed for a while and was just interviewing for a different position. But everyone applying after Jan. 1 will be taking it. 

Personally, don't think it's as accurate as the questions they ask throughout the interview but it does take out the possibility of any interviewer bias, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## secondchance

Hannibal_Barca said:
			
		

> Tomorrow morning I have my TSD test then in the afternoon I have my interview for Inf O and Log O. I hope the wait will not be too long after!!


Till February, 27,2013 - selection day.


----------



## NLockhart

Just wondering if anyone knows how many positions are open for pilot for this FY. Any other Pilot DEO's out there?


----------



## Gunshark

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone knows how many positions are open for pilot for this FY. Any other Pilot DEO's out there?



Last I heard, around 70 DEO Pilot spots projected for the next FY (which begins on Apr 1), with the first Selection Board on Feb 27.


----------



## secondchance

Is anybody applied  or going to apply for  DEO AERE ?
No idea also how many positions are open for DEO AERE.But I am sure we can get information after April, 1,2013 for sure.


----------



## pa471856

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone knows how many positions are open for pilot for this FY. Any other Pilot DEO's out there?



I was told by another recruiter that there were 96 spots for DEO this year. The numbers always seem to vary but I know last year it was around 70-80 so I assume that this year will be similar since they are projecting similar numbers as last year when I first submitted my application. I am a DEO candidate and if you have any questions feel free to message me.


----------



## nelliott86

Probably a stupid question, but what are the odds of finding out on Feb. 27th? or would it be more realistic to be calling in on the 28th?


----------



## Gunshark

nelliott86 said:
			
		

> Probably a stupid question, but what are the odds of finding out on Feb. 27th? or would it be more realistic to be calling in on the 28th?



If you're merit listed, you are probably in a good spot to be offerred a job. But it will probably take at least a week or longer to hear results. I wouldn't expect these news the day of, or the day after.


----------



## umdforces

newbie questions incoming:  What does it mean to be "merit listed" and what is the significance of these "selection dates"?  Does it mean that if I don't get the DEO application process rolling soon, I will have a long time to wait until the next dates?


----------



## DAA

umdforces said:
			
		

> What does it mean to be "merit listed" and what is the significance of these "selection dates"?  Does it mean that if I don't get the DEO application process rolling soon, I will have a long time to wait until the next dates?



It means that you have completed the CFAT, Medical, Interview and all the other paperwork/processing.  If any of these have not been done, your file will not be ready for merit listing and if it is not ready to be merit listed, you can forget about the selection dates because they won't apply seeing as your file is not complete.


----------



## NLockhart

pa471856 said:
			
		

> I was told by another recruiter that there were 96 spots for DEO this year. The numbers always seem to vary but I know last year it was around 70-80 so I assume that this year will be similar since they are projecting similar numbers as last year when I first submitted my application. I am a DEO candidate and if you have any questions feel free to message me.



Do you know when the next aircrew selection is? Are they scheduled beforehand or is it more based on demand. I just need aircrew to be merit listed and wondering if there is any chance I will get it done by feb 27


----------



## Ayrsayle

nelliott86 said:
			
		

> Just finished my interview today. According to the recuiter as of today there are 48 DEO Infantry Officer positions available. He wasn't sure when the next BMOQ would take place but that it would definitely be before August. Also asked and it's National Selection. Had a great time finally finishing the application process after 2 years and hope the rest of you hear something soon!



How things change - When I applied it was still being done locally (DEO Infantry at least). 48 does sound like a very high number however - My Basic course consisted of about 8-10 Inf O's and even by the end of IODP 1.2 we had about 35-40 Reg F Inf O's. This would include all the holdbacks in the training system, Reservists switching to Reg, etc.  The Battalions are filled with Inf O's at the moment, my own included. I wonder where they all go (shrugs).


----------



## nelliott86

I know. I wouldn't have believed the number myself if I hadn't seen it on his computer screen. Makes me happy though if my odds have increased. Been waiting for this for a while (2 years) and cannot wait to get started. I'm thinking most Inf O's aren't platoon commanders but that maybe there are a lot of personnel admin, intelligence and training positions they eventually get put into, as those are what are listed in the forces.ca description. Yet, that's just me surmising. I'm sure you're in a better position to say.


----------



## SentryMAn

Can anyone give a number of the attrition rate for Inf O's?  I think that of 40-50 selected and starting basic that maybe less then half continue on and complete trade training.

I know that my  basic back in 2009 we had 8 Inf O's on course and only 3 made it to be fully Qualified.  2 made Cpt this year.


----------



## Ayrsayle

nelliott86 said:
			
		

> I know. I wouldn't have believed the number myself if I hadn't seen it on his computer screen. Makes me happy though if my odds have increased. Been waiting for this for a while (2 years) and cannot wait to get started. I'm thinking most Inf O's aren't platoon commanders but that maybe there are a lot of personnel admin, intelligence and training positions they eventually get put into, as those are what are listed in the forces.ca description. Yet, that's just me surmising. I'm sure you're in a better position to say.



All 35ish of us were posted directly to Battalions, somewhere between a third to half became Pl Comds almost immediately while the rest took up Administrative positions . All were within the Battalion however and I was informed by the CO that the plan was to shift back to keeping PL Comd in their positions for 2 years minimum. This creates an interesting question - where will the 40ish new Officers go? Must be a higher attrition rate once qualified. I'd be curious to see those numbers as well.

I'm sure it makes sense somehow - I'm just not seeing it at the moment.  I am definitely aware of how many INF O candidates are still currently making their way through the training system as we speak.


----------



## SKBD

I was surprised to see a solid figure for Inf O's up here. 

I have been merit listed for MARS since early January and my RC has only been able to tell me that there is a selection process at the end of February (without a specific date) and that the dates for BMOQ will be posted within the next few weeks on the CFLRS website. 

Are there any other MARS candidates that have been given any additional information? Are there any other MARS candidates following this thread?

I would really like to know how many MARS candidates they will be taking in. If they are taking 48 Inf O's how much room is left (i.e.: does anyone have an idea for capacity during BMOQ)?

Thanks


----------



## Ayrsayle

SKBD said:
			
		

> I was surprised to see a solid figure for Inf O's up here.
> 
> I have been merit listed for MARS since early January and my RC has only been able to tell me that there is a selection process at the end of February (without a specific date) and that the dates for BMOQ will be posted within the next few weeks on the CFLRS website.
> 
> Are there any other MARS candidates that have been given any additional information? Are there any other MARS candidates following this thread?
> 
> I would really like to know how many MARS candidates they will be taking in. If they are taking 48 Inf O's how much room is left (i.e.: does anyone have an idea for capacity during BMOQ)?
> 
> Thanks



Standard capacity was around 40 Officer Cadets per Platoon on BMOQ - but I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers, as they can always run more then one course. I've seen as many as 4 courses run simultaneously, not to mention they may stagger them out over the year.


----------



## reganm

Greetings All,

This is my first post...so I don't even know if this message will be posted. In regards to the DEO MARS position. I have currently finished all my online application and sent in my documentation. North Bay has confirmed they have received all my documentation. I have just a few questions to those who know the answers. 

1. How long does it take for North Bay to process your application as to allow the Medical, CFAT, interview etc... to take place?
2. Is there a chance for me to start BMOQ in the summer or is that dreaming?
3. Are they hiring DEO MARS for this year? if yes, what are the chances of a DEO candidate being successful and how many usually are hired?

Any information on this topic would be appreciated,

Regards,

M


----------



## DAA

reganm said:
			
		

> Greetings All,
> 
> This is my first post...so I don't even know if this message will be posted. In regards to the DEO MARS position. I have currently finished all my online application and sent in my documentation. North Bay has confirmed they have received all my documentation. I have just a few questions to those who know the answers.
> 
> 1. How long does it take for North Bay to process your application as to allow the Medical, CFAT, interview etc... to take place?
> 2. Is there a chance for me to start BMOQ in the summer or is that dreaming?
> 3. Are they hiring DEO MARS for this year? if yes, what are the chances of a DEO candidate being successful and how many usually are hired?
> 
> Any information on this topic would be appreciated,



1.  They will process it as fast as they can
2.  Probably not because I hear that DEO MARS selections are scheduled for 27 Feb which doesn't leave you enough time to complete the processing (ie; CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc)
3.  Yes, they are hiring.  Your chances are in your hands and how you fair (CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc)


----------



## secondchance

DAA said:
			
		

> I hear that DEO MARS selections are scheduled for 27 Feb which doesn't leave you enough time to complete the processing (ie; CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc)


 Are there any  DEO selections after 27 Feb and before summer BMOQ?Or this information can be availible after 1st April  2013? 
P.S. I am still surprised about this February selection- nobody expected.


----------



## DAA

secondchance said:
			
		

> Are there any  DEO selections after 27 Feb and before summer BMOQ?Or this information can be availible after 1st April  2013?
> P.S. I am still surprised about this February selection- nobody expected.



Here is something to think about and it isn't rocket science as far as I am concerned!  If the CF, or any other employer, has positions to fill starting on 1 Apr 13, would you not think they should have people "ready" to fill those positions on 1 Apr 13?  As opposed to waiting to start the application/screening/testing/medical processing thing before hand, given the time it takes to complete all these steps?

So as far as what recruiters tell applicants about "applying" or "reapplying" in Mar or Apr, I shall keep my foul mouth comments and thoughts to myself.

As far as selections beyond that Feb date.  I am sure there will be some more.  Why pick from what you have on hand, when there maybe something more promising down the road.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Well it seems there is 6 days until the selection date. 

Best of luck to you all. 

May March be a great month for us all!


----------



## nelliott86

RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> Well it seems there is 6 days until the selection date.
> 
> Best of luck to you all.
> 
> May March be a great month for us all!



Second this! Hope everyone gets the positions they're looking for! Keep us posted ;D


----------



## secondchance

My file is not for this selection but I wish good luck for all of you guys and girls.


----------



## SentryMAn

Good luck everyone that has been to selection or will be in selection!  It's an exciting and stressful time!


----------



## pa471856

Can anyone confirm that a February 27th selection did indeed occur? Has anyone heard anything? Thanks in advance.


PA


----------



## SentryMAn

It's been less then 24hrs, NOTHING in the military happens that quickly outside of mil operations.

Earliest will most likely be a full week, and most probably will be a full two weeks to process everything and have offers out to those selected.


----------



## OYR_Pilot

Does anybody know if it is possible they call the selected ones in the next weeks without knowing the 2013 dates for BMOQ or they will already have set the dates of the courses when they will call?


----------



## secondchance

Usually if they call with job offfer with already date of BMOQ .


----------



## SentryMAn

I was told there is a BMOQ starting mid/late March.  So if you are given an offer out of this selection is is probably they may(read this as it may or may not happen) load you on the earliest BMOQ as slots are available.  As for other dates past this, I would purely be speculating.


----------



## SKBD

pa471856 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that a February 27th selection did indeed occur? Has anyone heard anything? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> PA



I called my RC today. I can tell you that there was a selection process on February 27th. Expect a 1 to 2 week wait to hear from your RC / File Manager. 

In the mean time you can check the CFLRS website for a change in ceremony dates to see if they list any dates for a new BMOQ.


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I was told there is a BMOQ starting mid/late March.  So if you are given an offer out of this selection is is probably they may(read this as it may or may not happen) load you on the earliest BMOQ as slots are available.  As for other dates past this, I would purely be speculating.


I heard about April,29,2013 for next BMOQ.


----------



## shogun506

Yeah they definitely had a Feb 27th selection, the suspense is the worst part


----------



## KingofKeys

secondchance said:
			
		

> I heard about April,29,2013 for next BMOQ.



How about you both state where/who you heard this from.


----------



## secondchance

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> How about you both state where/who you heard this from.


 I heard it from people who have got information about it.  In couple weeks we will see exactly date of next BMOQ.


----------



## shogun506

KingofKeys - Several recruiters said verbatim that there is a selection on Feb.27th (I walked in on Feb.20th).

Everyone else please make sure to post here if an offer is received with the trade it was for so that everyone knows when offers have begun going out.


----------



## seawolf

Just got my call.

DEO Army Log Officer. 

Report to st jean April 27


----------



## secondchance

seawolf said:
			
		

> Just got my call.
> 
> DEO Army Log Officer.
> 
> Report to st jean April 27


As I said- BMOQ will start April, 29, 2013
Congratulations  and good luck !!!


----------



## OYR_Pilot

seawolf said:
			
		

> Just got my call.
> 
> DEO Army Log Officer.
> 
> Report to st jean April 27



Congrats!
I hope to receive that call this week!


----------



## SentryMAn

I'm not sure if it helps or not hearing others are getting offers in, lol

Congrats on the offer


----------



## XSL

Got my call. DEO MARS officer. Report to St-Jean April 27th.


----------



## KingofKeys

XSL said:
			
		

> Got my call. DEO MARS officer. Report to St-Jean April 27th.



Congrats! Which CFRC?


----------



## XSL

Montreal recruitment center. Only took 7 minutes.


----------



## OYR_Pilot

XSL said:
			
		

> Montreal recruitment center. Only took 7 minutes.



Have you done your application process in French or in English? I was wondering if there will be a french platoon for BMOQ in April.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Offer came this afternoon. 

Infantry Officer

Accepted.


----------



## XSL

Hannibal_Barca said:
			
		

> Have you done your application process in French or in English? I was wondering if there will be a french platoon for BMOQ in April.



I did the application in English, although I am bilingual. Training will be in English for me on the BMOQ on April 27th.



			
				RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> Offer came this afternoon.
> 
> Infantry Officer
> 
> Accepted.



Congrats. Will see you in St-Jean


----------



## seawolf

sick guys!

I'll start a thread in the Basic training section so we can get to know eachother before we show up


----------



## secondchance

XSL said:
			
		

> Got my call. DEO MARS officer. Report to St-Jean April 27th.


Congratulations!


----------



## secondchance

RMBUTYNIEC said:
			
		

> Offer came this afternoon.
> 
> Infantry Officer
> 
> Accepted.


Congratulations!


----------



## seawolf

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109723.0.html

made the thread.


----------



## secondchance

Is there any chance to have one more selection before 29,April, 2013 ?


----------



## seawolf

who knows


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Thanks and Congrats to all those I'll see in St Jean. 

Warm weather training is a bonus. Keep in touch.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

Thanks and Congrats to all those I'll see in St Jean. 

Warm weather training is a bonus. Keep in touch. 

APOLOGIES FOR THE STUTTERING IPHONE.


----------



## shogun506

So still nobody's got a pilot offer?


----------



## mike1788

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> So still nobody's got a pilot offer?




Received my offer for pilot today through CFRC Vancouver yesterday. Thankfully the pilot offers are finally to drop I was worried that they would wait a few more weeks.

Keep your phone close the calls are coming!

Mike


----------



## lawchick16

Has anyone heard anything regarding the legal officer selection process?


----------



## R.C.

Hey everyone - I received my call last week for DEO pilot. My file manager was in a bit of a hurry and didn't have the time to give me all of the particulars until this morning. BMOQ April 29th; see you in St. Jean.


----------



## secondchance

lawchick16 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything regarding the legal officer selection process?


You can get updated information in your local CFRC.After April,1st they can give you even more details - new fiscal year starts.


----------



## DAA

secondchance said:
			
		

> You can get updated information in your local CFRC.After April,1st they can give you even more details - new fiscal year starts.



I don't understand what "April 1st" has to do with anything.  Other than it's "April Fools Day"....


----------



## secondchance

DAA said:
			
		

> I don't understand what "April 1st" has to do with anything.  Other than it's "April Fools Day"....





			
				secondchance said:
			
		

> You can get updated information in your local CFRC.After *April,1st* they can give you even more details - *new fiscal year starts*.


----------



## DAA

secondchance said:
			
		

> You can get updated information in your local CFRC.After April,1st they can give you even more details - new fiscal year starts.



Fiscal year has very little to do with Recruiting.  So if this is what your local Recruiters are telling you, then they are out in left field!!!    :facepalm:


----------



## SentryMAn

DAA said:
			
		

> I don't understand what "April 1st" has to do with anything.  Other than it's "April Fools Day"....



Phone call on April 1st:
recruiter: Hi, is Mr. XYZ home?
Applicant: This is he/she
Recruiter: We have an offer from the CFRC here for you.......*dramatic pause*
Applicant: *screams* oh my god really, really, REALLY>?  you're kidding me, I'm so happy....
Recruiter: No not really....April fools Sucker....*laughs and hangs up phone*


----------



## OYR_Pilot

I just got my call for Inf O

Swearing in on May 2nd in Sherbrooke Qc and going to St-Jean on May 11th, platoon 0015 (french)

My process went very fast and I am more than happy with that offer! Can't wait to start this journey with the CF and serve my country!


----------



## shogun506

Anyone out of CFRC Toronto get the call for pilot (or anything else) yet? I was told unofficially that I had a notice on my file saying I was selected but I shouldn't act on it until I get the official call. I just wanna know if it's the recruiting centre or my file that's taking long.


----------



## nelliott86

Congrats to everyone who've received offers so far! Awesome to see people on here having their hard work pay off.

Hoping to hear something soon too! Looks like the Inf O offers are starting to go out. Hopefully CFRC Ottawa starts calling this week!


----------



## KingofKeys

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Anyone out of CFRC Toronto get the call for pilot (or anything else) yet? I was told unofficially that I had a notice on my file saying I was selected but I shouldn't act on it until I get the official call. I just wanna know if it's the recruiting centre or my file that's taking long.



Check PM


----------



## shogun506

**** YES just got the call, DEO pilot


----------



## Gunshark

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> **** YES just got the call, DEO pilot



Yea! Congrats!


----------



## Ford1

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Anyone out of CFRC Toronto get the call for pilot (or anything else) yet? I was told unofficially that I had a notice on my file saying I was selected but I shouldn't act on it until I get the official call. I just wanna know if it's the recruiting centre or my file that's taking long.



I too was told by my RC that I was selected DEO LogO and that BMOQ starts April 29th, but that the official offer had not come through yet.  It's been a week now.  I called my RC again and they have no idea why.  Did anyone else face the same situation?


----------



## SentryMAn

Ford1 said:
			
		

> I too was told by my RC that I was selected DEO LogO and that BMOQ starts April 29th, but that the official offer had not come through yet.  It's been a week now.  I called my RC again and they have no idea why.  Did anyone else face the same situation?



I am in the same situation, however I have a BMOQ exemption.  My RC knows me by first name now though.


----------



## d_edwards

Started my application around Sept last year for DEO Log.
Was waiting for med docs to be pulled from archives as I had prior service.
Was informed that I May likely have my appointments for  the  personality assessment,  career counselor, and medical screening in 1st week of April.     

Not sure what to expect for the interview process.      Hopefully can get an offer and on course by this fall.   Earlier seems less likely


----------



## secondchance

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Started my application around Sept last year for DEO Log.
> Was waiting for med docs to be pulled from archives as I had prior service.
> Was informed that I May likely have my appointments for  the  personality assessment,  career counselor, and medical screening in 1st week of April.
> 
> Not sure what to expect for the interview process.      Hopefully can get an offer and on course by this fall.   Earlier seems less likely


Good luck with this *d_edwards *. I am DEO Log  too.
As I understood from your previous posts you already have been in Canadian Armed Forces ? Am I right?


----------



## d_edwards

Yes, was in before,  actually retired NCM
.    Got out and completed my BCOM .   DEcided I missed the life and had more to contribute


----------



## secondchance

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Yes, was in before,  actually retired NCM
> .    Got out and completed my BCOM .   DEcided I missed the life and had more to contribute


As you know your CFAR is valid , but may be you will need to do TSD test.It is psychological test.


----------



## d_edwards

Yes,  aptitude carried over, TSD is new though and have to do it,....must have fooled them for the first 20 years....
No idea how long from career counselor interview to merit list to offer takes.   Hoping for log,  may accept INT if open as was my last trade.


----------



## KingofKeys

Got my offer for Engineer Officer. BMOQ April 29th 2013.


----------



## secondchance

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Got my offer for Engineer Officer. BMOQ April 29th 2013.


Congrats !


----------



## secondchance

So, guys and girls.Spring's job offers are finished.Our processes go forwards.
There not yet official information about next selections and BMOQ.But according previous years experience  we can expect selections in June-August and next BMOQ in August-October.
If you have any additional information especially about trades opened/closed and numbers of spots just give us to know.
Good luck to all who are in DEO process now.


----------



## OYR_Pilot

secondchance said:
			
		

> So, guys and girls.Spring's job offers are finished.Our processes go forwards.
> There not yet official information about next selections and BMOQ.But according previous years experience  we can expect selections in June-August and next BMOQ in August-October.
> If you have any additional information especially about trades opened/closed and numbers of spots just give us to know.
> Good luck to all who are in DEO process now.



When I got my offer for Inf O, my recruiter told me we were only 3 who got an offer for that trade on the Feb selection, so probably (nothing official, but based on the numbers given in this thread of spots available in 2013) more selections to come this year for Inf O.


----------



## SentryMAn

I'm _STILL_ waiting to hear anything on my status.

"Be patient and keep checking back"


----------



## lawchick16

I've been told I am in prescreening, and that I should hear a response any day as my file is in Ottawa. I've been told that since January :S


----------



## secondchance

lawchick16 said:
			
		

> I've been told I am in prescreening, and that I should hear a response any day as my file is in Ottawa. I've been told that since January :S


The same here.Waiting for interview and medical.


----------



## SentryMAn

Guys, stay in contact with your respective Recruiting centers, I stop in weekly to chat and find out anything new on my file.

You aren't being a pain(unless you are being rude or causing a scene each time) and the recruiters will help with what they can.

It's the only advice I can provide in these situations.  I've submitted my posting preferences and am just waiting now for a finalized decision on offer.

First thing you learn in Basic is to be patient, and how to properly line up for something, lol


----------



## lawchick16

SentryMAn, thanks for the advice.

I've tried to keep in contact with my recruiter but my understanding is that with my file now in Ottawa there is very little information that he has access to.  I don't want to annoy him by calling but I also do not want to fall off the radar either...


----------



## SentryMAn

I always stop into the local RC, but it's on my way to/from work so it's easy.  I've been going in regularly since August last year.  It's the recruiters job to answer your questions even if the answer is the same as lat time you were in.  The clerk may(I don't know for 100% certainty) be able to see decisions made on your file as they become available since the systems updated in Ottawa can be seen locally.  

Maybe it's my personality but they always seem somewhat happy to see me and deal with me rather then like I'm bothering them.  Just be very polite and smile alot, actually that's what I do with everyone.

Keeping up to date on your file shows a bit of drive and initiative in pursuing a position.  It "may" increase your odds of landing on the right side of the employment line too.   Take that as life advice beyond the CF, I've received job offers from just showing drive in getting a job.  

That went a bit askew from the original intent of this thread...


----------



## secondchance

lawchick16 said:
			
		

> I've tried to keep in contact with my recruiter but my understanding is that with my file now in Ottawa there is very little information that he has access to.  I don't want to annoy him by calling but I also do not want to fall off the radar either...


+1,
We are just waiting .
Nobody complains here.It is good idea to share where we are in process.Everybody knows it takes time.


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> The clerk may(I don't know for 100% certainty) be able to see decisions made on your file as they become available since the systems updated in Ottawa can be seen locally.


My clerk told me if there is some changes or decision made on my file then she will contact me immediately. Therefore I don't see reason to disturb every week my clerk.CFRC already knows our interest because we applied for job.  ;D


----------



## SentryMAn

To each to own.

It's YOUR career you are looking for, why wait until someone contacts you, it's not hard to drop by a recruitment center or call the center and have that you are staying in touch logged on your file.

But this is just my experience and what I have done, as with anything individual experience may differ


----------



## secondchance

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> It's YOUR career you are looking for, why wait until someone contacts you, it's not hard to drop by a recruitment center or call the center and have that you are staying in touch logged on your file.


Sure is good idea to contact time to time CFRC.
But point of previous messages were different .We are waiting  for answer from Ottawa.
Local RC can not speed it up.


----------



## SentryMAn

secondchance said:
			
		

> Sure is good idea to contact time to time CFRC.
> But point of previous messages were different .We are waiting  for answer from Ottawa.
> Local RC can not speed it up.



I was waiting for information to return from HQ that was never sent to CFSAL, if I hadn't kept in contact with the RC I'd still be waiting for that information to return that was never in fact sent.

This was my situation, each varies and I don't pretend to know nor have any answers.


----------



## secondchance

I believe everybody keeps in touch with RC. But if RC said to wait it only means to wait.For sure we can contact RC anytime.


----------



## KingofKeys

I will second SentryMan on this one. Just because the RC tells you they will update you doesn't mean there can't be mishaps that could occur internally; and those mishaps can cause you big time if you don't actively keep in touch with your RC. I recommend you call them every two weeks and ask for a quick update.


----------



## d_edwards

Persistant checking helped me big time.  Was told they were waiting for my medical docs from archives for about a month and a half.  Finally hit the right clerk who noticed I was on the Supplementary reserve list, .   So bingo bango, have my interview next week, following my trait test, and my full medical that weekend.   Getting processed with a batch of reservists on a saturday.
Nervous about the interview.  Dont know if will they will have my pers file on hand for at that time or not.   
Was told was pretty much merit list, and wait for an offer afterwards.     Applied for navy Log.   My preference, but unsure if other possibilities will be presented or not .


----------



## NLockhart

Has anyone heard anything regarding the date for the next selection boards? I emailed my file manager about it and I am waiting his response. If I hear anything I will let you guys know..


I would also agree that checking up once every week or two is a good thing. Almost every time I called my file was advanced or something positive happened.


----------



## RMBUTYNIEC

I think calling is the best approach. I don't think there are too many file managers that hate eager and interested candidates.


----------



## secondchance

One more question.
I finally got a call from RC for interview and medical.It will be in 2 weeks.For now I have 2 trades in my file.But I want to add one more.Which way is better to do it?


----------



## lee465

secondchance said:
			
		

> One more question.
> I finally got a call from RC for interview and medical.It will be in 2 weeks.For now I have 2 trades in my file.But I want to add one more.Which way is better to do it?



I had the same question before my interview and I was told that it would be in best to tell your file manager or call in and tell the recruiter that you want to add in another trade. You must get this done before the interview as you will be asked about your chosen trades.


----------



## shogun506

secondchance said:
			
		

> One more question.
> I finally got a call from RC for interview and medical.It will be in 2 weeks.For now I have 2 trades in my file.But I want to add one more.Which way is better to do it?



Agree with Lee, they need to ask you extra questions in the interview for each trade you pick so call in and let them know and they will set that up for you.


----------



## d_edwards

Interview today over and done with, went well.  Now just wait to see where I merit list.    Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## shogun506

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Interview today over and done with, went well.  Now just wait to see where I merit list.    Waiting is the hardest part.



Unfortunately they never tell you where you place, you just either eventually get called or stay in the perpetual waiting phase. Good luck!


----------



## shogun506

Everyone merit listed and waiting for an officer spot - it might be worth it to note that apparently the next DEO BMOQ at St. Jean (after mine) is not until September 2013. I'm not in recruiting so I can't say 100%, but it would stand to reason that might mean that there might not be any officer selections for a couple of months. Just something to consider if you're waiting for an offer.


----------



## secondchance

Reaper-1, if you are not recruiter how do you know date of next BMOQ ? In 2012 there were BMOQ starting in August,September,October.


----------



## shogun506

secondchance said:
			
		

> Reaper-1, if you are not recruiter how do you know date of next BMOQ ? In 2012 there were BMOQ starting in August,September,October.



Those of us who were given offers in the last selections were given a course date of April 29, which was later canceled. The course was moved to September, which I'm told is the next scheduled DEO BMOQ. Apparently we're going to be put on one of the ROTP platoons when we get to St. Jean because they canceled our course 3 weeks after giving us offers. Don't get me wrong I can't say something is not going to pop up in the mean time, because that happens. I'm just posting to give you guys a heads up to the situation as it is right now.


----------



## secondchance

Thanks for your information but I think nobody expects job offer nearest 1-2 months cause according previous years experience there are 3 times per year for BMOQ .According situation with your course we can say nothing can be sure for 100%.
We will see .


----------



## secondchance

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Interview today over and done with, went well.  Now just wait to see where I merit list.    Waiting is the hardest part.


Did you do your medical  exam already?


----------



## lyndsay

L0017E 16 Sept 2013- 24 Jan 2014
L0018F 16 Sept 2013- 24 Jan 2014

L0019E 30 Sept 2013- 7 Feb 2014
L0029E 30 Sept 2013- 7 Feb 2014


----------



## d_edwards

Last hurdle over with, Completed my medical today.   So like many others, just waiting for an offer.  Did not get an answer regarding next selection dates.    Did get informed that there were at least 13 deo log positions to be filled.


----------



## secondchance

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Last hurdle over with, Completed my medical today.   So like many others, just waiting for an offer.  Did not get an answer regarding next selection dates.    Did get informed that there were at least 13 deo log positions to be filled.


On Sunday,
Are you Regular or Reservist Applicant ?


----------



## d_edwards

Applying for regular force,  why you ask?


----------



## secondchance

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Applying for regular force,  why you ask?


Cause you said about medical exam at weekend.It was April 14,Sunday


			
				d_edwards said:
			
		

> Last hurdle over with, Completed my medical today.


----------



## d_edwards

My medical was on weekend.  for some reason they were processing a bunch of reservists and got me through that day.  Questions arose over why the base and not CFRC det was processing the medical file.  Told the doc I was just going where I told to be.    Either way, got it done.


----------



## d_edwards

Has anyone on this thread applied for HCA.  I have a BCom  and am considering adding this as a second choice provided the degree is suitable.


----------



## SentryMAn

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Has anyone on this thread applied for HCA.  I have a BCom  and am considering adding this as a second choice provided the degree is suitable.



I had it as second choice, but have prior service in my 1st choice so it was a non-issue.

I've heard it's competitive since there are very few in the CF right now.


----------



## Jester_TG

i had it as my second choice - but was picked for my 1st.

HCA does indeed like a business degree - however selection has been tiny the last couple years. about 4 people each year.

But go ahead and add it. It's a good trade and thats ~4 more spots you could get picked for


----------



## d_edwards

Still no word on when the selection board for log sits.  Anyone hear anything.         July aug seems to be historical avg but that may have no relevence.


----------



## DAA

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Still no word on when the selection board for log sits.  Anyone hear anything.         July aug seems to be historical avg but that may have no relevence.



Which entry plan? DEO or ROTP?

Edit - seeing as you posted your question under the DEO thread, then DEO Log is 4 Nov........


----------



## skyhigh10

Was told that there will be a selection for pilot in July. 

Hope everyone enjoys their summer


----------



## DAA

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Was told that there will be a selection for pilot in July.



24 Jun...


----------



## skyhigh10

DAA said:
			
		

> 24 Jun...




Even better!


Thanks.  Which centre are you processing with?


----------



## pa471856

I had also heard July from my MCC...maybe there is one June and July? Either way the sooner the better!


----------



## NLockhart

I was told mid July by my file manager.  Where did the June 24 date come from?


----------



## d_edwards

Nov for DEO log selection?   Where did you get your information.  My recruiting det had no information to pass on other than I should be getting merit list notification in a couple of weeks.       Pretty tight lipped or out of the loop wrt board selection board dates.


----------



## DAA

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Nov for DEO log selection?   Where did you get your information.  My recruiting det had no information to pass on other than I should be getting merit list notification in a couple of weeks.       Pretty tight lipped or out of the loop wrt board selection board dates.



Yup, believe it or not, 4 Nov.....



			
				NLockhart said:
			
		

> I was told mid July by my file manager.  Where did the June 24 date come from?



 :-X


----------



## d_edwards

No course in 2013 likely with a selection that far out in the year.


----------



## lee465

I was wondering if anyone knows when the next selection date for MARS DEO is.


----------



## lyndsay

I was told 11 July, 24 July and 24 October for LogO selections (16 spots)


----------



## RyanHealy29

Is anyone able to clarify on the dates for pilot selection? I too was told the date would be July, and as it stands, it'll be a squeeze for all my stuff to come back in time for that one. A June one would leave almost no chance.

Has the June one been added in addition to the July one or was the July one just rescheduled? Not that it matters one way or another. Things will move at the speed they move. Just curious.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## DAA

RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> Is anyone able to clarify on the dates for pilot selection? I too was told the date would be July, and as it stands, it'll be a squeeze for all my stuff to come back in time for that one. A June one would leave almost no chance.



I already did.........there is no July date.



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> 24 Jun...


----------



## RyanHealy29

Thanks DAA. I'll assume that either the July one was rescheduled or that there never was a July one and I either misheard or the recruiter was mistaken. Maybe if I cheer for the Sens my medical stuff will come back from Ottawa in time! I won't hold my breath though (or cheer for the Sens. Gross.)


----------



## DAA

I think you may see Pilot selections taking place on a bi-monthly basis....but that is only a guess.


----------



## skyhigh10

DAA said:
			
		

> I think you may see Pilot selections taking place on a bi-monthly basis....but that is only a guess.



Including this month?  Could you be a bit more specific? 

I am assuming that July selection was rescheduled or maybe its a province thing?  Forgive our ignorance.  

Thank you!


----------



## DAA

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Including this month?  Could you be a bit more specific?
> 
> I am assuming that July selection was rescheduled or maybe its a province thing?  Forgive our ignorance.



24 Jun is the selection date.  

I am thinking they are not going to hire all the Pilots they need on that date.  So it would sort of make sense to do the next selection in Aug and then Oct, etc, etc.......this allows for applicants to be processed for ASC and all the other aspects.  This part  is only a GUESS....


----------



## secondchance

Any AERE  DEO here who is in recruiting process  now?


----------



## estoguy

secondchance said:
			
		

> Any AERE  DEO here who is in recruiting process  now?



Got mine rolling again when I got my earlier sleep study date.  Still in processing at North Bay.


----------



## secondchance

estoguy said:
			
		

> Got mine rolling again when I got my earlier sleep study date.  Still in processing at North Bay.


Good luck with your process, but  my question was about AERE (Aerospace Engineer )  DEO in process.
You are Pilot and ACSO.


			
				estoguy said:
			
		

> Officer/NCM: Officer- DEO
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> Trade Choice 2: ACSO
> Trade Choice 3:


----------



## estoguy

Sorry, the teacher in me must have substituted AERE for there. Sorry.  :facepalm:


----------



## secondchance

estoguy said:
			
		

> Sorry, the teacher in me must have substituted AERE for there. Sorry.  :facepalm:


No worries. 
Good luck with Pilot and ACSO.


----------



## dvh1

Im still in it. Just waiting for my medical to go through before I get an interview. Would love to be gone for a September BMOQ


----------



## lyndsay

What are your trades? My medical only took one week when it got sent to Ottawa. Hope your processes is going quickly as well


----------



## dvh1

barista95 said:
			
		

> What are your trades? My medical only took one week when it got sent to Ottawa. Hope your processes is going quickly as well



Infantry and Armour Officer over here


----------



## lyndsay

Nice those are mine as well


----------



## DAA

dvh1 said:
			
		

> Infantry and Armour Officer over here





			
				barista95 said:
			
		

> Nice those are mine as well



Would suggest you contact your respective CFRC.  I think you will find that both occupations are now CLOSED.  Now is the time to consider other options......


----------



## secondchance

barista95 said:
			
		

> Nice those are mine as well


Are you not LogO?





			
				barista95 said:
			
		

> I was told 11 July, 24 July and 24 October for LogO selections (16 spots)


----------



## dvh1

DAA said:
			
		

> Would suggest you contact your respective CFRC.  I think you will find that both occupations are now CLOSED.  Now is the time to consider other options......



Yeah but occupations always close/open in what seems like a monthly basis. Cant I just wait for them to open up again?


----------



## RectorCR

From what I understand the occupations are never really open or closed. I was talking to a national recruiter in North Bay and he said to not pay any attention to what the forces.ca website says because it's almost always wrong and he said he honestly didn't even know who ran it.

If you have all your ducks in a row now (i.e. interview, medical, CFAT all complete) then I would expect to be shipped off sometime in August/September if they want you.

I'm personally waiting to hear back about the Infantry Officer DEO position.

Best of luck


----------



## RectorCR

I just realized that what I said about occupations being neither open or closed is confusing. 

What I meant was that the open/close thing is a bad way to look at it. 

In reality they're not always hiring but that doesn't mean they won't be hiring in a few months time.

Just apply to what you want to work as because no matter how you look at it you're going to be waiting a while anyways. (If I'm lucky enough to get sworn-in in July/August then that will be close to a year from when I first applied!)


----------



## pa471856

The significance of a trade being open or closed determines if they process your application or not. 

This has been the trickiest thing for me to date. I have now applied for Pilot 5 times.  This is the first time that my file has been processed to completion. 

In passed attempts I have submitted my application when the trade was "OPEN" and then by the time the initial application was processed the trade would become "CLOSED" and then since I had not had my Medical or Interview completed they would ask if there were other occupations that I would like to apply for or they would close my file in which I would need to wait for the trade to "OPEN" again, only to have the same thing happen again....


----------



## RectorCR

I emailed the CFLRS about when the next BMOQ is for DEO and she said they are scheduled for September 16 and September 30.


----------



## anneadit

secondchance said:
			
		

> Any AERE  DEO here who is in recruiting process  now?



I applied for AERE DEO last month. My application is still in North Bay. Did you just finish university? I just completed Electrical Engineering from U of T.


----------



## estoguy

Just got the email today saying my stuff has been sent to the local RC in Barrie.  :nod:


----------



## secondchance

anneadit said:
			
		

> I applied for AERE DEO last month. My application is still in North Bay. Did you just finish university? I just completed Electrical Engineering from U of T.


Cool.
It doesn't matter when you finish university.It does matter you have diploma  for  DEO.


----------



## secondchance

estoguy said:
			
		

> Just got the email today saying my stuff has been sent to the local RC in Barrie.  :nod:


Congratulations and good luck in next steps!!!


----------



## Lysandria

Confirmed by my recruiter today that the next selection is June 24th and another on July 25th for a lot of the DEO Air Force positions. Good luck to everyone in the running for it!


----------



## secondchance

Lysandria said:
			
		

> Confirmed by my recruiter today that the next selection is June 24th and another on July 25th for a lot of the DEO Air Force positions. Good luck to everyone in the running for it!


Thanks for information.
Good luck too!!!


----------



## d_edwards

Nice to see the post about selection dates  for log.  Really hoping for a spot this fall.  Hoping for navy, but will be happy with anything.


----------



## skyhigh10

Had my recurrent interview this week. I also confirm that a June 24th selection was mentioned. 

Hope everyone has a great long weekend


----------



## d_edwards

Would love to put a couple of air force trades down as options, acso in particular, but my hearing category took it off the table.


----------



## d_edwards

Have been considering signals officer as an altetnate choice.  Have a background in electronic warfare from prior service.   So cant hurt.    Has anyone here heard if they are accepting, or when selection may occur.   Willl bug my recruiter tuesday regardless, but curious what others have heard or learned so far.


----------



## NLockhart

DAA said:
			
		

> 24 Jun...



I just completed the CFASC and testing at DRDC this past week and they specifically looked into the next selection date for DEO pilot and they said it was July 11. Has the June 24 date been confirmed/what is your source? Also do you know when the BMOQ would be for the June/July selection?


----------



## DAA

NLockhart said:
			
		

> I just completed the CFASC and testing at DRDC this past week and they specifically looked into the next selection date for DEO pilot and they said it was July 11. Has the June 24 date been confirmed/what is your source? Also do you know when the BMOQ would be for the June/July selection?



BMOQ is 26 Aug and DEO Pilot is still showing as 24 Jun.....


----------



## d_edwards

Interview for signals officer as my second choice this thursday.   No information given other than its open, so hopefully the interview will shed some more light.     Have some training , courses, and experience in EW, and sigs which cant hurt.


----------



## NLockhart

DAA said:
			
		

> BMOQ is 26 Aug and DEO Pilot is still showing as 24 Jun.....



Thanks DAA. I appreciate the heads up. If selection is June 24 do you know when to expect a call or not?


----------



## DAA

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA. I appreciate the heads up. If selection is June 24 do you know when to expect a call or not?



If you have already done your interview, then you are sort of cutting it pretty close.  I believe that your med file has to go to the RMO to have the Air Factor updated.  So provided everything goes smoothly, it should take 3-4 weeks or less for the medical portion to get approved.  Just stay intouch with your respective CFRC and keep asking "Have I been Merit Listed yet?"....

If you haven't done your interview, then it needs to be done prior to that date.  That is assuming that your CFRC has already completed the other parts of the process (ie; Garda, Reliability Screening, etc)


----------



## NLockhart

Yes, I have everything done. CFAT, interview, medical at CFRC,  and passed aircrew selection last week. I'm just waiting on official results from specialists from DRDC Toronto but my file manager said he expects that I will be merit listed very soon. I guess what I am wondering about selection day is if they make all the decisions on that specific date and then when do they contact those who've have been successful. When you said 3-4 weeks are you saying that's how long after the selection is made to contact the successful candidates?


----------



## d_edwards

Just came back from  cfrc and learned that good news I am on merit list for log , bad news was told that selection is in november.
Anything else my degree was suitable for was either closed, or my hearing category was not good enough.   So the long wait begins.


----------



## Lysandria

It took my medical file about 6 weeks to clear after the Trenton trip, although i  hear that 3-4 weeks is more of a normal timing. There was no real reason for the delay, as everything went through smoothly afterwards. Just keep calling until you find out you have been merit listed at the very least.

If you get selected you will be contacted in priority going down the list based on where you ranked. Expect at least a day or so but I've always been told to wait at least a week after selections to contact your recruiter. Information takes time to trickle down and they need to prepare the offers at your local officer and don't just call you on day one until everything is ready and set up. Be patient! It's an interesting process


----------



## d_edwards

Need clarification , hope someone here can help.  Was told by recruiter a month or so ago that there were 13 plus positions showing for log.   Now I finally got my processing complete and am on the merit list but was told last thursday that selection was not until nov, for a limited number of positions.   Seems like a much smaller pool of available spots all of a sudden, so not sure what to expect.  

What happens when merited for a trade and not selected when board sits.    Remain on the list till next time, or what.   What happens if merited and the trade subsequently closes.


----------



## reganm

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Need clarification , hope someone here can help.  Was told by recruiter a month or so ago that there were 13 plus positions showing for log.   Now I finally got my processing complete and am on the merit list but was told last thursday that selection was not until nov, for a limited number of positions.   Seems like a much smaller pool of available spots all of a sudden, so not sure what to expect.
> 
> What happens when merited for a trade and not selected when board sits.    Remain on the list till next time, or what.   What happens if merited and the trade subsequently closes.



First off, Log positions are becoming more limited due to the fact there was a selection for that position already this year for that position. Often it takes time from the time they hire persons for a particular position to the time they tell recruiting centers that a limit of positions or no positions are available. Hence, recruiting centers continue to seek recruiting for the open position quite readily despite that the position has limited to no spots remaining in the selection period in question.

Second, just because you are not chosen during a selection because you are low on the merit list does not automatically disqualify you from remaining on the list, if selections will still take place at a later date. As long as there is a merit list, you will probably remain on it, again, as long as there are positions available. However, a military career counselor may encourage those who have a possible lower chance of obtaining the position they want into a different area of occupation. I cannot comment on that since I do not know what your application is like or whether or not you would be competitive on the merit list. Many military career counselors will tell you whether or not you would at least be competitive or not. 

Good Luck,

M


----------



## RectorCR

Where did you get that BMOQ is on August 26th DAA?
When I emailed the CLFRS they said Sept 16 and Sept 30.


----------



## NLockhart

I've asked DAA the same thing a few times and I never get a response. His info seems to always be right so I just go with it now. Last time I talked to my file manager he said one BMOQ at the end of August and one at the end of September.


----------



## NLockhart

For DEO Pilot that is....could be different for you


----------



## secondchance

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Where did you get that BMOQ is on August 26th DAA?
> When I emailed the CLFRS they said Sept 16 and Sept 30.


 Yes, there is BMOQ on August 26 th.I got also this information. It was some changes.It is all what I know.Don't ask how I know.
 P.S. Sometimes just get information without asking «where and who».


----------



## secondchance

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Last time I talked to my file manager he said one BMOQ at the end of August and one at the end of September.


 He is right.


----------



## RectorCR

NLockhart said:
			
		

> For DEO Pilot that is....could be different for you



I don't think that BMOQ is broken up into trades. Why would they if BMOQ is the same for all Officers?
Training diverges after BMOQ.


----------



## NLockhart

You're right. I just thought there could be a possibility that some trades may have different BMOQ start dates. Usually there a few BMOQ platoons with multiple start dates so I just wanted to let that guy know I was talking about DEO Pilot in case there are any differences.


----------



## Duckman54

I got nuthin on the BMOQ dates, but I was also given the 24 June date for Pilot Selection Board by my file manager. Was advised that NORMALLY, job offers start going out 7-10 days after that, via telephone.  Apparently they wanna talk to you to get your verbal acceptance or not on the spot?  lol  Can't say I blame them...  

As for the time delay between a job offer phone-call and then a swearing-in ceremony and then reporting for BMOQ??  I haven't a clue on the usual time frame for these events.  If swearing-in ceremony is only done at your 'local' recruiting center, then I've gotta travel!  Only one center in BC, so it's either a flight from up north here to Vancouver, or a 12-hr drive each way for me!

May be getting little further off-topic, but if anyone's familiar with the NORMAL time-frame, that would be wonderful!  Don't need specific dates, but a ballpark idea would be appreciated.

'Greg.


----------



## RectorCR

Duckman54 said:
			
		

> I got nuthin on the BMOQ dates, but I was also given the 24 June date for Pilot Selection Board by my file manager. Was advised that NORMALLY, job offers start going out 7-10 days after that, via telephone.  Apparently they wanna talk to you to get your verbal acceptance or not on the spot?  lol  Can't say I blame them...
> 
> As for the time delay between a job offer phone-call and then a swearing-in ceremony and then reporting for BMOQ??  I haven't a clue on the usual time frame for these events.  If swearing-in ceremony is only done at your 'local' recruiting center, then I've gotta travel!  Only one center in BC, so it's either a flight from up north here to Vancouver, or a 12-hr drive each way for me!
> 
> May be getting little further off-topic, but if anyone's familiar with the NORMAL time-frame, that would be wonderful!  Don't need specific dates, but a ballpark idea would be appreciated.
> 
> 'Greg.



I asked a recruiter how much time your given between the offer and BMOQ and he said he's seen anywheres from 2 months to 2 days. From what I've read however on this forum it seems most people are given 2-3 week notice.


----------



## RectorCR

If pilot selection is June 24, does anyone know when selection is for other trades?


----------



## NLockhart

Have you asked your file manager? I wrote mine an email and he was able to tell me the selection day, BMOQ dates etc. If you tried that already maybe PM DAA. He's helped me a lot.


----------



## RectorCR

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Have you asked your file manager? I wrote mine an email and he was able to tell me the selection day, BMOQ dates etc. If you tried that already maybe PM DAA. He's helped me a lot.



I called and he said he thought it might be sometime in July...


----------



## carolynv11

The next DEO BMOQ (as per the DIN- military internet) is Aug 26, Sept 30, January 2014.  (this was last checked on Friday, could be updated since then)

If you got selected with the pilot selections you could hypothetically get your offer a few days after selections and be loaded on the Aug 26th BMOQ if there was room. It all depends on if there is room on the course, if not then Sept 30th date. and if that one was full for some odd reason Jan 2014.

When I got selected I had 1 months notice between job offer and leaving for BMOQ. My swear in day was 5 days before I left for BMOQ. 

Tid bit of random info: take a later swear in date if possible (like right before BMOQ). You go on something called Leave without Pay until you leave for Basic, but even though you arent getting paid yet, you start paying for your pension. Basically you could be paying 1-2 months of pension before you even start getting paid, and its a big chunk that comes off your first pay in that case. Atleast thats how they explained it to me when I was given the choice.


----------



## JoPelle

The selection for Combat engineer is july 8th.


----------



## PMedMoe

JoPelle said:
			
		

> The selection for Combat engineer is july 8th.



Combat Engineer is not an officer trade....


----------



## Stiman

On a similar topic, anyone know when Engineer Officer (Army) selections is?


----------



## d_edwards

Understanding that merit lists are constantly changing, is information regardinghow many people are in competition at any point in time available.


----------



## DAA

Stiman said:
			
		

> On a similar topic, anyone know when Engineer Officer (Army) selections is?



Engr Offr what?  DEO, CEOTP, ROTP...........???


----------



## Stiman

Sorry, I was asking about DEO specifically.

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

Stiman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was asking about DEO specifically.



Sorry for the delay in responding.  24 Jun and 25 Jul.


----------



## kevincanada

JoPelle said:
			
		

> The selection for Combat engineer is july 8th.



Can you confirm this? I inquired two days prior and was informed with the "probably soon" response.  "Keep exercising!" lol.  Seriously this is one of my selections.  I been optimistic the date would be coming up shortly.


----------



## DAA

kevincanada said:
			
		

> Can you confirm this? I inquired two days prior and was informed with the "probably soon" response.  "Keep exercising!" lol.  Seriously this is one of my selections.  I been optimistic the date would be coming up shortly.



Selections for Cbt Engr are done locally by individual CFRC's, so the selection dates vary from centre to centre.  Basically, the process is "ongoing", so they will take a few here, then a few there, etc


----------



## RectorCR

ff topic:
Combat Engineers aren't officers....let alone DEO.


----------



## kevincanada

DAA said:
			
		

> Selections for Cbt Engr are done locally by individual CFRC's, so the selection dates vary from centre to centre.  Basically, the process is "ongoing", so they will take a few here, then a few there, etc



Thanks that paints a better picture of the process for me.  Some trades are constant, others have set dates.  Makes sense now.


----------



## cbak11s

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I emailed the CFLRS about when the next BMOQ is for DEO and she said they are scheduled for September 16 and September 30.



I have my medical and interview scheduled for July 17th. Here's hoping my file gets through quickly and I can slide into one of those dates.  I am currently applying for Artillery and Infantry Officer trades.  If I don't, when can  I expect the next BMOQ to take take place? January?


----------



## dvh1

cbak11s said:
			
		

> I have my medical and interview scheduled for July 17th. Here's hoping my file gets through quickly and I can slide into one of those dates.  I am currently applying for Artillery and Infantry Officer trades.  If I don't, when can  I expect the next BMOQ to take take place? January?



As far as I know Infantry officer is closed... not sure about Arty though.


----------



## RectorCR

Infantry officer is closed but they're reviewing it on the July 24 selection though, according to DAA at least.


----------



## d_edwards

Was recently told arty is open, would have put my name in for it but my h3 disqualifies me.


----------



## aviator11

Was told by my recruiter that there are 72 Pilot positions available, and there was indeed a selection on June 24th for DEO Pilot. 

Anyone with any updates or any offers? I was merit listed earlier this year for DEO Pilot... The wait is just painful!


----------



## NLockhart

I hear you... I started a thread for the June 24 deo pilot selection so we can share info. The link is below or search june 24 deo pilot selection

http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/111072/post-1238739.html#msg1238739


----------



## Lysandria

The waiting is the worst part, it seems last selection round the offers went out much sooner than this time around...maybe I'm crazy though


----------



## d_edwards

Any other log applicants on this thread.  November seems a long way off, and having a tough time finding post degree employment .


----------



## mercius

Anyone have any news about MARS?


----------



## Stiman

I'm curious about MARS as well. Does anyone know when the next selection for MARS is?


----------



## Allgunzblazing

MARS is closed for this fiscal year as per the recruiting staff.


----------



## Stiman

Was told on the 19th of June during my interview that there were 20 spots left for MARS this year.
Hopefully someone here can clear this up...


----------



## RectorCR

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> MARS is closed for this fiscal year as per the recruiting staff.



Personally, I wouldn't trust anything the recruiters tell you...They seem to be really out of the loop.


----------



## d_edwards

Have been told mars is closed as well.  Interested if this has changed so I can apply


----------



## Schopenhauer

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Any other log applicants on this thread.  November seems a long way off, and having a tough time finding post degree employment .



Hey... I am a Logistics applicant and was also told November is the next selection for a small amount of spots. Once my medical file comes back from Ottawa I will be merit listed. Best of luck with the job hunt.


----------



## Stiman

Selections today!!!

I just found out that I was merit listed in time for today's selections. So excited!


----------



## RectorCR

What occupation are you applying for. I'm Inf Off.


----------



## anneadit

Stiman said:
			
		

> Selections today!!!
> 
> I just found out that I was merit listed in time for today's selections. So excited!



Same. I was merit listed on Monday. Lol


----------



## RectorCR

Does anybody know what kind of time frame we're looking at here to hear something back ( given you were selected). Like 1-3 weeks maybe?


----------



## anneadit

My MCC said a week. But this is the Toronto RC


----------



## George Wallace

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what kind of time frame we're looking at here to hear something back ( given you were selected). Like 1-3 weeks maybe?


 :
TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## bulldog24

I waited just over 3 weeks for the call after the selection board, don't get discouraged if you don't hear right away.


----------



## anneadit

Does anybody have any good news for us?


----------



## Stiman

I was told by my MCC that it would be 3 weeks after selections (July 25th) before I heard anything. But I bet he said that to keep me (and others) from calling too often in the days following the selection date.

I'm not denying it could take 3 weeks, because I know it could, I just know that some get their offer about a week after selections.


----------



## RectorCR

I called my LRC today just for S&G....of course there wasn't any update since Thursday but I couldn't resist lol. 
I think realistically none of us will hear anything before next week. 
Just out of curiosity what are people looking at occupation wise? I'm Inf. Off.


----------



## anneadit

Sigs and EME for me


----------



## 26point2

Pilot


----------



## Stiman

Eng O and EME.


----------



## Beamos

I'm also applying for EME  DEO although I haven't had an interview or medical yet. Wrote the CFAT on June 20th and passed so I suppose they are waiting for my security screening to clear before they contact me.  Seems like at this point it would be cutting it close for sept-oct start for BMQ. Think I am out of luck for this year?


----------



## RectorCR

Beamos said:
			
		

> I'm also applying for EME  DEO although I haven't had an interview or medical yet. Wrote the CFAT on June 20th and passed so I suppose they are waiting for my security screening to clear before they contact me.  Seems like at this point it would be cutting it close for sept-oct start for BMQ. Think I am out of luck for this year?



I THINK that you would have had to been merit listed prior to July 25th for you to be considered...not 100% sure though.


----------



## Stiman

Got the call this morning. Engineer Officer. BMOQ August 26th.

So excited!!!


----------



## Lysandria

Congrats!


----------



## dynamic

Legal Officer.  Starting BMOQ on September 30.

Anyone else heading to BMOQ then?


----------



## secondchance

AERE,
BMOQ August 26th


----------



## anneadit

So I just called CFRC Toronto expecting the phoneline to be busy. It wasn't (1st surprise). I asked the gentleman who answered the phone when phone calls would go out for the July 25th DEO selections. I gave him my service number and he checked my file indicating that I have been selected for AERE. This is not an official offer yet so I am not getting too excited. I am actually surprised I got AERE as I was told selections would be on Nov 4th.


----------



## Stiman

Awesome news Anneadit!


----------



## anneadit

Thanks Dude. Not official offer yet so fingers still crossed. Tonight I am gonna beast out on the deadlifts and squats


----------



## Stiman

Yes, that's awesome! I shall also squat and deadlift tonight!


----------



## secondchance

anneadit said:
			
		

> So I just called CFRC Toronto expecting the phoneline to be busy. It wasn't (1st surprise). I asked the gentleman who answered the phone when phone calls would go out for the July 25th DEO selections. I gave him my service number and he checked my file indicating that I have been selected for AERE. This is not an official offer yet so I am not getting too excited. I am actually surprised I got AERE as I was told selections would be on Nov 4th.


Congrats.
I am AERE too, was selected early.


----------



## anneadit

Yea. I wasnt expecting an AERE selection.


----------



## secondchance

anneadit said:
			
		

> Yea. I wasnt expecting an AERE selection.


I also heard about November 4th.I got my call when I even  didn't expect.I know some people waited with passion for phone call.
When CFRC called me - I decided they need some additional information. But it was the offer.I was big surprise when you didn't expect good news - you got it.


----------



## RectorCR

anneadit said:
			
		

> Thanks Dude. Not official offer yet so fingers still crossed. Tonight I am gonna beast out on the deadlifts and squats



Squats and deadlifts in the same workout? do you have a death wish lol?


----------



## Stiman

Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe. Squat 3 times a week, deadlift 1-2 times a week. Within the same workout. His program is amazing and has stood the test of time.

I can now squat 1.75xBW and Deadlift 2xBW thanks to his program. That's a 300 lbs squat and 350 lbs deadlift at 175 lbs body weight.


----------



## anneadit

Yea I do a similar one but I also have an additional day for squats


----------



## anneadit

I gotta work on my squat. My deadlift is at 450 but squat only at 290 lol


----------



## Stiman

That's interesting - it's quite a gap.


----------



## RectorCR

anneadit said:
			
		

> I gotta work on my squat. My deadlift is at 450 but squat only at 290 lol



I hit 495 on the deadlift last week but I gave up squats because it takes away from my running too much I find.


----------



## 26point2

Stiman said:
			
		

> Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe. Squat 3 times a week, deadlift 1-2 times a week. Within the same workout. His program is amazing and has stood the test of time.



+1.  :nod:


----------



## d_edwards

I have been waiting for log selection boards which were also said to sit nov 4.   Encouraging that some of you who were also waiting for nov selection have had selections already.   Now I cant help but wonder if log selection may occur earlier or not.


----------



## Duckman54

DEO Pilot over here...  I'm in same boat as anneadit, and also another fella I attended ACS with in May (one of the last groups rockin' the rickety CAPSS).  We've both been told by our file managers "you're in, but you didn't hear it from me... the official call is coming"   but it's been days stretching into weeks, and now it's gone from June 24th selection to frickin' August!  lol  Dunno about you guys, but my employer needs more than 2 weeks, they ASK for 4 nowadays... so if I'm slotted in for the Aug 26th BMOQ, my bosses are gonna be SOME choked! 

'Greg.

Squats?  I do that to get my shoes on...  or to get down to wrestle with my Rottie.  Wonder where that 'Chair Force' reputation comes from?


----------



## Stiman

Chair Force? I'm not sure what your question is.


----------



## anneadit

The term "chair force" is used to mock the air force. Its just stupid. If any army guy thinks he is all that, he can step into the cage with me. BTW, got the call today, confirmed AERE selection. BMOQ starts on Aug 26th.


----------



## Lysandria

Congrats Anneadit!



			
				anneadit said:
			
		

> The term "chair force" is used to mock the air force. Its just stupid. If any army guy thinks he is all that, he can step into the cage with me. BTW, got the call today, confirmed AERE selection. BMOQ starts on Aug 26th.


----------



## Stiman

Congratulations Anneadit!


----------



## RectorCR

anneadit said:
			
		

> The term "chair force" is used to mock the air force. Its just stupid. If any army guy thinks he is all that, he can step into the cage with me. BTW, got the call today, confirmed AERE selection. BMOQ starts on Aug 26th.



That escalated quickly...lol
Congrats tho.


----------



## RyanHealy29

anneadit said:
			
		

> The term "chair force" is used to mock the air force. Its just stupid. If any army guy thinks he is all that, he can step into the cage with me. BTW, got the call today, confirmed AERE selection. BMOQ starts on Aug 26th.



The level of irony here is amazing.

Seriously though, I'm sure you'll find that folks in the RCAF have plenty of creative ways to refer to their army brethren as well. More often than not probably uttered in complete good nature. The cage will probably have to wait.


----------



## SentryMAn

Figured I'd give you all hope.  I was selected this year for Air Log and have been working in the CAF since May.  This Uniform feels some good to put on each and every day!
There are bad parts, like the moving me and my family 6000kms across the country for my posting, but it is probably one of my top 3 locations to be in.

It's a long process and even AFTER selection it took over a month to get a call saying I had an offer and then ANOTHER month to find out where/when I was going.

And whats all this nonsense about cage fighting and bull crap, we are the CAF and last I checked we have no cage fighting teams.  Remember the Army can't survive with the RCAF just liek the RCAF can't survivie without the Army then there's the Navy.....we'll let them go play by themselves.


----------



## anneadit

I apologize if I offended anyone. It was said in jest.  On another note,  I thought I would share something I found. It would be of particular interest to all officer cadets or those aspiring to be.

By Field Marshal Philip Walhouse Chetwode

The safety, honour and welfare of your country come first, always and every time.
The honour, welfare and comfort of the men you command come next.
Your own ease, comfort and safety come last, always and every time.


----------



## Duckman54

Warning!  Humor forthcoming!

In my ACS group in May, there was this fella who's been in Reserves quite a while. Said last year, buncha them packed into several Hercs and blasted down to Alabama (or some such place) for some joint exercises with our bretheren down a-yonder.  Hercs took off and boys went to work.  Several days later, Hercs come back to grab their load of dusty, tired and hungry grunts...  When this guy asked the pilots "So, where y'all been?  You didn't fly all the way back home to Canada, and come all the way back to get us, did you?"   and apparently the answer was "Hell no!  We been in a nice hotel on the beach in the Bahamas for the last 3 days!  How was YOUR week?"
<Ack!>

...  ya....    and so the ol 'Chair Force' stereotype gets a wee bit more support...

NOTE: Meant to be funny...  Take the above anecdote as Gawd-spoken-Truth at your own peril!! 

'Greg.


----------



## reganm

Just got job offer for DEO AEC...BMOQ September 30th/13. Anyone else on that date????


----------



## hammertime

DEO Pilot here for Sept. 30. Pretty pumped!


----------



## d_edwards

Recently there was an unscheduled board which resulted in some earlier than expected placements.  Apparently there were some holes to fill on a bmoq serial.  I was wondering if anyone knew when the following bmoq course is scheduled.   I am curious if it is before november selection


----------



## estoguy

hammertime said:
			
		

> DEO Pilot here for Sept. 30. Pretty pumped!



Congrats man! Rock it! 

I'm still waiting to hear from medical but remain hopeful.


----------



## Jester_TG

let me know if anyone has questions about DEO BMOQ. I'm a new 2Lt that just left that hell earlier in the year.


----------



## BlueShield

I heard that the trade DEO Logo is closed at least for now. 
Does that mean the selection was done?  or is it still in NOV as scheduled?


----------



## d_edwards

I was following up with my recruiter today and was informed that there was one position for DEO Log left nationaly for the Nov board.  I will admit I am getting discouraged for a successful outcome this year.   I recall being told 3 or 4 positions were available a few months ago so not sure what to believe.


----------



## DAA

d_edwards said:
			
		

> I was following up with my recruiter today and was informed that there was one position for DEO Log left nationaly for the Nov board.  I will admit I am getting discouraged for a successful outcome this year.   I recall being told 3 or 4 positions were available a few months ago so not sure what to believe.



What a coincidence, that is the same thing I had heard!  But my recuiter told me not to be discouraged because the opportunities next year were slightly greater and while I might have to do an update on my file, I might see something come Feb or Mar.  Anyhow, there is hope.


----------



## d_edwards

What is comprised of a file update, does a new reliability screening get done , or is more a matter of seeing what changes to your competitivenss need to be captured.


----------



## DAA

d_edwards said:
			
		

> What is comprised of a file update, does a new reliability screening get done , or is more a matter of seeing what changes to your competitivenss need to be captured.



CFAT is good for life, Medical is good for 12 months but they may still have you complete a basic questionnaire, a quick interview just to reconfirm what was discussed prior and to give you the opportunity to provide any updates (ie; courses, work experience, etc) that you may wish to have included and depending on the time lapse, they may redo the background checks but I am not entirely certain.


----------



## BlueShield

ohhhh very sad to hear that...
well I guess, there is no hope for this year````crap... next year, who knows````
booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.................
 :facepalm:


----------



## d_edwards

DAA said:
			
		

> CFAT is good for life, Medical is good for 12 months but they may still have you complete a basic questionnaire, a quick interview just to reconfirm what was discussed prior and to give you the opportunity to provide any updates (ie; courses, work experience, etc) that you may wish to have included and depending on the time lapse, they may redo the background checks but I am not entirely certain.



Was given some information on my file today, particularly on my cfat score which she said was in the lower end of above average, it was taken in 1999.  She suggested I could take it again to improve my score but that could backfire if my new score was lower. I dont think I want to roll that dice.  Looking at enrolling for SCMP designation program now in the event I end up with a long wait so there is something else to add to my file.


----------



## BlueShield

0.000000001% to be selected for this year...awwwwww


----------



## RectorCR

BlueShield said:
			
		

> 0.000000001% to be selected for this year...awwwwww



Yeah, if you have been merit listed the earliest you're going to hear any offers is in April/May (Except of course in demand trades like pilot), and on top of that I don't think you'd be on course until August/September 
That will make it short of a two year wait for me...minimum. 

The ONLY shot in H$%& you have at this point to go sooner is for someone of your particular occupation and entry plan dropping out this course AND you happen to be next on the list...Safe to say those are some pretty slim chances.


----------



## BlueShield

so the waiting time can be 2 years or more````


----------



## Vanguard48

BlueShield said:
			
		

> so the waiting time can be 2 years or more````



Yes. It's been a year and one month wait for me and I haven't even done the recruitment testing yet due to no positions open for my trade.  Patience is the key word in this little life lesson.


----------



## BlueShield

good luck to you, hope the waiting can be over soon...


----------



## shogun506

Good luck boys. They like to jerk you around a lot but remember why you're applying, it's worth the wait.


----------



## BlueShield

Many Masters & PHDs applied officers this year````awwwww,,, very less chance for undergrads``` :crybaby:


----------



## d_edwards

The week for selections is finally upon us.  Best of luck to all remaining applicants.


----------



## mrjasonc

d_edwards said:
			
		

> The week for selections is finally upon us.  Best of luck to all remaining applicants.



Fingers crossed


----------



## EME Hopeful

Anyone have any idea what the typical turn around time from selection panel to them notifying a successful applicant is?


----------



## mrjasonc

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea what the typical turn around time from selection panel to them notifying a successful applicant is?



No clue man


----------



## d_edwards

No idea what is typical. I recieved a reply from DAA earlier that I will include which may provide some left and right of arcs. Regarding notification timings. Based on this I guess anything from a few days to a few weeks is what I am expecting.  Way too many variables to expect a typical outcome in my opinion.   


"Boards are aligned with DEO BMOQ Crses conducted in St Jean.  So generally a board will run in the area of 60 days prior to the start date of a BMOQ with selections/notifications being completed NLT 30 days prior to crse start date and then normally enrolments occur in the 7-21 days prior to crse start.   They try to align the course loads based on occupations and or environment".


----------



## mrjasonc

d_edwards said:
			
		

> No idea what is typical. I recieved a reply from DAA earlier that I will include which may provide some left and right of arcs. Regarding notification timings. Based on this I guess anything from a few days to a few weeks is what I am expecting.  Way too many variables to expect a typical outcome in my opinion.
> 
> 
> "Boards are aligned with DEO BMOQ Crses conducted in St Jean.  So generally a board will run in the area of 60 days prior to the start date of a BMOQ with selections/notifications being completed NLT 30 days prior to crse start date and then normally enrolments occur in the 7-21 days prior to crse start.   They try to align the course loads based on occupations and or environment".



Using "past dates" and applying to today. CFLRS has up November 18th BMQ start date and stop there. Now obviously supply and demand they could "theoretically" start one more before the holidays. Whoever is scheduled through BMQ for the Holidays does get christmas and new years off paid (so about 2 weeks off paid) (verified this with recruitment a few days ago). Then picks up where it left off. Now the only people that are supposed to know about selection dates are "Production Officers" so I am unsure as to how some people think selections are this week (though would make sense given how close we are getting to the holiday break). So many variables, and the Federal Government is all 100% "circumstantial" therefore I am done with trying to understand it all  :nod: Lets just keep our fingers crossed that we are all selected.


----------



## d_edwards

Here is link to the CFLRS Calender which has course start and end dates for Jan BMOQ courses.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


L0023E (L15) January 6, 2014 - April 17, 2014 
L0021F (L13) & L0022E (L14) January 13, 2014 - April 24, 2014 

Using the NLT 30 day prior to course start date for notifications as a guide I would guess that if I am going to receive "the call", it should be by mid Dec at the latest.


----------



## DAA

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea what the typical turn around time from selection panel to them notifying a successful applicant is?



I believe the general rule of thumb is within 10-days, however, I have seen people here notified close to 30-days after a selection was held.


----------



## BlueShield

so nothing we can/could do, besides of waiting...?   ^-^ :facepalm:

ya,,,, i hope we all get selected,,,everyone smiles....   :nod:


----------



## mrjasonc

BlueShield said:
			
		

> so nothing we can/could do, besides of waiting...?   ^-^ :facepalm:
> 
> ya,,,, i hope we all get selected,,,everyone smiles....   :nod:



Just remember the above line when the waiting is done and the Sgt is screaming "Boy, you better hurry that booty up"!


----------



## George Wallace

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Just remember the above line when the waiting is done and the Sgt is screaming "Boy, you better hurry that booty up"!



 :

You will never hear a Sgt scream "Boy, you better hurry that booty up"!


----------



## 26point2

The waiting is finally over!  Accepted the offer for DEO pilot a couple hours ago.  Leaving for BMOQ 04 JAN 14.


----------



## mrjasonc

26point2 said:
			
		

> The waiting is finally over!  Accepted the offer for DEO pilot a couple hours ago.  Leaving for BMOQ 04 JAN 14.



Congratulations 26point2. Very happy for you  :nod:


----------



## mrjasonc

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> You will never hear a Sgt scream "Boy, you better hurry that booty up"!



George Wallace, my apologizes, I was merely being sarcastic .....


----------



## BlueShield

hmm.... anyone else got offer yet?
congrat to 26point2


----------



## TArmstrong02

First post here! I heard last Thursday, got in for DEO Pilot! Starting BMOQ on Jan. 6. Good luck to everyone still playing the waiting game!


----------



## 26point2

Nice!  Congrats!! See you there!!!


----------



## BRScotian

Got my call yesterday for DEO Artillery Officer! Start BMOQ Jan. 13, anyone else start on that date? Good luck to everyone still waiting for "the call"!


----------



## EME Hopeful

I don't know what's worse...... waiting for the call or getting the call, being told you'll get further information on joining up by the end of the work day, and said information not showing up and you having forgot to ask for the recruiters call back information because you were too excited


----------



## d_edwards

No word yet, the EME, and arty offers...congrats to you both.  First non pilots I heard of getting the call so far.  No idea if any LOG offers have gone out yet.  I have a bypass on the first phase of the course and do not know  if that impacts when I get called, or just when i get called for swearing in.     Waiting for the other shoe to drop is........well you know


----------



## RectorCR

BRScotian said:
			
		

> Got my call yesterday for DEO Artillery Officer! Start BMOQ Jan. 13, anyone else start on that date? Good luck to everyone still waiting for "the call"!



Congrats! That's the first I've heard of anyone getting an offer for a DEO combat trade in the more than a year I've been on here...Still waiting for Inf. Officer here


----------



## estoguy

Hey, way to go 26point and Armstrong!  Got my stuff back in for reevaluation.  Hoping I'll not be too long behind you! 

Rock it!


----------



## EME Hopeful

BRScotian said:
			
		

> Got my call yesterday for DEO Artillery Officer! Start BMOQ Jan. 13, anyone else start on that date? Good luck to everyone still waiting for "the call"!



Where are you flying out from?  I'm leaving on January 11th from Toronto for DEO EME and the Jan 13 BMOQ


----------



## BRScotian

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Where are you flying out from?  I'm leaving on January 11th from Toronto for DEO EME and the Jan 13 BMOQ



I'm flying out from Halifax on the 11th!


----------



## EME Hopeful

BRScotian said:
			
		

> I'm flying out from Halifax on the 11th!



Ah, I guess I should have figured that based off your name now that you mention it


----------



## 26point2

Congrats BRScotian and EME hopeful -- probably see you there.


----------



## EME Hopeful

26point2 said:
			
		

> Congrats BRScotian and EME hopeful -- probably see you there.



Thanks, and maybe we will but pretty sure you start a week before we do

If anyone has been posted to 0022 BMOQ feel free to contact me with a private message.  Would be nice to start getting to know people ahead of time.  You'd have to figure it could only help else by getting to know people for longer


----------



## tomcat01

Hey Guys,

    I received the call for DEO Pilot, start January 6. Looks like I will see a few of you guys there. Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


----------



## BlueShield

so far, 7 pilots, 1 ART, and 1 EME. how many people usually fit in one of the following?
L0023E (L15), L0021F  & L0022E (L14)


----------



## 26point2

I know of a few other pilots not included here -- total of 10 DEO pilots and a CEOTP pilot (attending 13JAN14).

Congrats, tomcat01!  PM sent.


----------



## tomcat01

Thank you 26point2, looking forward to seeing everyone there. I wonder what the average size of the platoon is too. I keep hearing numbers of varying ranges.


----------



## EME Hopeful

BlueShield said:
			
		

> so far, 7 pilots, 1 ART, and 1 EME. how many people usually fit in one of the following?
> L0023E (L15), L0021F  & L0022E (L14)



Can't say for sure, but from the forum it seems like the pilots have been mostly put into the Jan 6th start date.  and so far myself (EME) and BRSoctian are starting on the 13th


----------



## BRScotian

26point2 said:
			
		

> Congrats BRScotian and EME hopeful -- probably see you there.



Thanks! Congrats to you too!


----------



## BlueShield

I wish i can be as good as you guys``` :nod:


----------



## DAA

BlueShield said:
			
		

> so far, 7 pilots, 1 ART, and 1 EME. how many people usually fit in one of the following?
> L0023E (L15), L0021F  & L0022E (L14)



60 per course.


----------



## BlueShield

60 per course??? wow... that should be something around 180 people...
but so far... less than 20 received offer, even though there are some people doesn't come here to talk...


----------



## mrjasonc

60 Jan 6th, 60 Jan 13th 60 Jan 20 and 60 Jan 27 so 240 new recruits. And some recourse etc to fill in some of those spots but ya.....


----------



## EME Hopeful

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> 60 Jan 6th, 60 Jan 13th 60 Jan 20 and 60 Jan 27 so 240 new recruits. And some recourse etc to fill in some of those spots but ya.....



There's only three for BMOQ (1 on Jan 6th, and two on Jan 13) for 180 people unless the CFLRS website is that far off.


----------



## mrjasonc

I was referring to "BMQ" not "BMOQ". As in NCM BMQ.


----------



## mrjasonc

If I were to be basing off website, then there is no bmq after November 18 lol


----------



## Scott

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> I was referring to "BMQ" not "BMOQ". As in NCM BMQ.



You do realize you're in a DEO thread, right?


----------



## mrjasonc

Sorry my bad I am rather new here and honestly .... I am not sure the abbreviation "DEO". My bad and I will shut up now


----------



## Journeyman

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> .... I am not sure the abbreviation "DEO"


 Gee, top of the screen > Services > Military Acronyms.  Just type in DEO

This technology shit is awesome!  There is _nothing_ the site owner hasn't thought of.  :nod:


----------



## mrjasonc

How much does one person need to accept responsibility for. I read the darn post answered out of my own ignorance in not looking at the title of the thread first. In response to Scott I realized I did not know the abbreviation and like you said went to the correct area to educate myself. How stupid do you want people to feel? If that is the intent you can stop already. Thanks Journeyman .....


----------



## Journeyman

Scott merely told you that you were in the wrong thread, whereas I showed you were you can look up acronyms in the future.  See the difference there?  I live to be helpful....._especially_ in the Recruiting threads.    :nod:

If you felt that this little exchange was hurtful, you're going to _love_ the CF.   op:

You're welcome.


ps - I've seldom had to go out of my way to make people feel stupid.....again, _especially_ in the Recruiting threads.


----------



## EME Hopeful

First off, I feel bad for starting the thread down this way..... should have made a clearer post when I made the comment about numbers.

And secondly, with all due respect, you got to take it as well as you can deal it.  Your first two posts after mine were pretty much in the same tone as the one you got in reply later....... and aren't we all mature enough to deal with a little bit of sarcasm?  Life's too short to take everything personally


----------



## mrjasonc

Not hurt at all actually. But thank you Scott and Journeyman (for the 2nd time).


----------



## mrjasonc

EME Hopeful

Not your fault man. I honestly didn't look at where I was replying. Was trying to also be helpful. So I get what I get. Thank you everyone for informing me of my error.


----------



## d_edwards

I had heard through my cfrc det that there were no LOG positions left for this year.    Do not know if a few spots trickled out from this past board, but the absence of posts related to LOG offers does not give me a warm fuzzy.


----------



## George Wallace

d_edwards said:
			
		

> I had heard through my cfrc det that there were no LOG positions left for this year.    Do not know if a few spots trickled out from this past board, but the absence of posts related to LOG offers does not give me a warm fuzzy.



Please!  For the love of God.  Don't insult us with posts inquiring about becoming an officer in the CAF if you have no inkling as to the proper use of the English language in the written form.


----------



## BlueShield

d_edwards said:
			
		

> I had heard through my cfrc det that there were no LOG positions left for this year.    Do not know if a few spots trickled out from this past board, but the absence of posts related to LOG offers does not give me a warm fuzzy.



I heard there was a selection on LOG on Nov. 19th, but don't think any were selected... and no spots/openings right now...gosh... I think we have to wait for another 6-8 months... :crybaby:
 maybe DAA knows...?  :


----------



## DAA

BlueShield said:
			
		

> I heard there was a selection on LOG on Nov. 19th, but don't think any were selected... and no spots/openings right now...gosh... I think we have to wait for another 6-8 months... :crybaby:
> maybe DAA knows...?  :



Yes, maybe 6-7 and all handed out.  I'm guessing the next DEO selections will be mid to end Feb 14 for BMOQ start in mid-late Apr 14.


----------



## BlueShield

DAA said:
			
		

> Yes, maybe 6-7 and all handed out.  I'm guessing the next DEO selections will be mid to end Feb 14 for BMOQ start in mid-late Apr 14.


um... what about the selection on Dec. 9 ? any left over spots to fill into DEO?


----------



## DAA

BlueShield said:
			
		

> um... what about the selection on Dec. 9 ? any left over spots to fill into DEO?



19 Nov was the last selection for DEO Log and all positions were allocated.  No idea when the next round for BMOQ's starting after 1 Apr 14 will be but I would think Feb or Mar at the latest.


----------



## BlueShield

DAA said:
			
		

> 19 Nov was the last selection for DEO Log and all positions were allocated.  No idea when the next round for BMOQ's starting after 1 Apr 14 will be but I would think Feb or Mar at the latest.


The selection on 19th was really quiet, don't think they even picked up 6-7, maybe just 1-2.
Not sure how many will be picked up for the next round.  :facepalm:


----------



## d_edwards

BlueShield said:
			
		

> The selection on 19th was really quiet, don't think they even picked up 6-7, maybe just 1-2.
> Not sure how many will be picked up for the next round.  :facepalm:



It is more likely that not all applicants have profiles on milnet.  While forecast numbers would be nice to know, it seems to be of  limited value when I do not know how long the current merit list is, or my relative position on it.     I have a better understanding of the systems intricacies, thanks mostly to DAA who has been a patient handholder here. But at the end of the day I wait till they call.


----------



## BlueShield

hard to say about next time. Usually the recruiters says, we do selections couple times per year, however, only once in the early 2013. Nov. 19-21, that selection wouldn't count...


----------



## LogOHopeful444

Hello guys I am new here, so bear with me. I recently applied for the Log Officer position. I took the CFAT this week and I am pretty sure I did well. I was also told after my CFAT that my file was ranked as an "A", which is apparently good.(???)  My questions are: when should I expect to get an interview, and which recruitment wave would I potentially be a part of?  Also, I know that Log Officer is a very competitive position to apply to, so am I even guaranteed an interview? I am a new graduate, but I have a 3.7 GPA, professional co-op experience in a supervisory role, and notable athletic achievement.  Thanks for any replies, and feel free to direct me to another thread if appropriate.


----------



## lee465

You will quickly learn that every applicant in in a different situation and the Canadian Forces' needs are also variable and sometimes unpredictable. Every year you are up against many different applicants who may be just as or even more competitive than you are. In regards to your chances of getting an interview, I believe is all up to the CFRC. If/When they choose to further process your application, they will contact you for an interview appointment. You may also call them and inquire about your application status as well.


----------



## BlueShield

Pretty impressive, I think you will get interview very soon, in Jan 2014. When is the next selection date, DAA probably knows. you can ask him about it.


----------



## vivelespatates

BlueShield said:
			
		

> I think you will get interview very soon, in Jan 2014.



Does it mean that some DEO officer trade should open in early January?


----------



## RectorCR

vivelespatates said:
			
		

> Does it mean that some DEO officer trade should open in early January?



Looks that way


----------



## d_edwards

I have noticed that  the Forces recruiting website lists quite a number of positions as accepting applications.    I am curious if this means ALL types such as DEO and ROTP, or is it more restrictive.  For example INT is listed as accepting.  Would this be for ROTP only? My guess is that is that case. 
I had recently  called to ask about adding a  2nd and 3rd choice to my application.  I had left alternates blank due to trades being closed at the time.   I was surprised to learn that while I could do this, it would mean my current merit standing would cease while my application was being processed to include those changes.   I had thought I could just interview for a second choice without jeopardizing my current position.   Certainly not a course of action to take with another selection looming.   I was wondering what experiences others had in adding or making MOC changes


----------



## LogOHopeful444

I am pretty sure this long, drawn-out, and bureaucratic hiring process really does hurt their talent pool. I really want to serve, but when multiple private sector employers are offering jobs right away, it is difficult to turn them down. I wouldn't mind turning down a job if I had a clear indication of my chances of getting in. But all I get are vague answers. ("The application process will take 3 months, but we don't know maybe longer."  "You have a decent file, but I can't tell you your chances."  "We don't know when he will be hiring, might be _____ time, or may be _____ time.")  They need a clearer process and more structured timelines that people can rely on.  Such bureaucracy. I am thinking that it may be wise to pursue a contract position while I wait for my chance. Thoughts?


----------



## lee465

I guess it all depends on how much you really want to serve. It would be nice if they would tell us more details regarding our own applications but I think even the private sector fails to provide such information as well.


----------



## RectorCR

LogOHopeful444 said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure this long, drawn-out, and bureaucratic hiring process really does hurt their talent pool. I really want to serve, but when multiple private sector employers are offering jobs right away, it is difficult to turn them down. I wouldn't mind turning down a job if I had a clear indication of my chances of getting in. But all I get are vague answers. ("The application process will take 3 months, but we don't know maybe longer."  "You have a decent file, but I can't tell you your chances."  "We don't know when he will be hiring, might be _____ time, or may be _____ time.")  They need a clearer process and more structured timelines that people can rely on.  Such bureaucracy. I am thinking that it may be wise to pursue a contract position while I wait for my chance. Thoughts?



Totally agree. On one hand there's always going to be things that are just going to take a while to process and have vague start and end dates. ...On the other hand there's A LOT that could easily be fixed. Point in case I've had a lot of headache with my LRC because of lack of information and sometimes even misinformation. I've resorted to calling different recruiting centres across the country when I have a serious question and it freaking astonishes me the lack of uniformity there is. One recruiter in one city tells me he doesn't know. One recruiter in another tells me he would know if he could access my file but he can't because my file isn't there. One recruiter (not my LRC) answers my question by accessing my file. 

Why do different recruiters with seemingly the same job (Just the person answering the main phone) have access to different information?

My roommates father is a high ranking Officer and he was asking me about the application process because he sits on some sort of committee that oversees it and he seemed really surprised to hear that A LOT of people have major frustrations with it. He said at one point he'd like to sit down and talk about it in depth, I hope he was sincere about that.


----------



## s2184

LogOHopeful444 said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure this long, drawn-out, and bureaucratic hiring process really does hurt their talent pool. I really want to serve, but when multiple private sector employers are offering jobs right away, it is difficult to turn them down. I wouldn't mind turning down a job if I had a clear indication of my chances of getting in. But all I get are vague answers. ("The application process will take 3 months, but we don't know maybe longer."  "You have a decent file, but I can't tell you your chances."  "We don't know when he will be hiring, might be _____ time, or may be _____ time.")  They need a clearer process and more structured timelines that people can rely on.  Such bureaucracy. I am thinking that it may be wise to pursue a contract position while I wait for my chance. Thoughts?



Why you don't accept employment from private sector right now, and by the time CF gives you an offer, you can accept it & say good bye to your Employer.


----------



## LogOHopeful444

s2184 said:
			
		

> Why you don't accept employment from private sector right now, and by the time CF gives you an offer, you can accept it & say good bye to your Employer.



It seems kind of scummy to accept long term employment somewhere when you already know that you want to bolt from the door at your first chance.  I also know that with one of the positions someone stuck their neck out for me, so it would be pretty rude to that person to work then leave after a few months. As I said, it may be wise to accept a contract-type job, that way I leave on good terms and get a decent reference. Maybe I am overthinking this, and it wouldn't really matter in the end.


----------



## Navy_Pete

LogOHopeful444 said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure this long, drawn-out, and bureaucratic hiring process really does hurt their talent pool. I really want to serve, but when multiple private sector employers are offering jobs right away, it is difficult to turn them down. I wouldn't mind turning down a job if I had a clear indication of my chances of getting in. But all I get are vague answers. ("The application process will take 3 months, but we don't know maybe longer."  "You have a decent file, but I can't tell you your chances."  "We don't know when he will be hiring, might be _____ time, or may be _____ time.")  They need a clearer process and more structured timelines that people can rely on.  Such bureaucracy. I am thinking that it may be wise to pursue a contract position while I wait for my chance. Thoughts?



Try applying for a position at any other company that employs 70k+ personnel and it won't be any different.  I actually had to do quite a bit more while applying for comparable private sector employment (personality tests, numerous rounds of interviews etc).  From start to finish some of them were well over 5 months, and they were actively looking for specific positions.


----------



## s2184

LogOHopeful444 said:
			
		

> It seems kind of scummy to accept long term employment somewhere when you already know that you want to bolt from the door at your first chance.  I also know that with one of the positions someone stuck their neck out for me, so it would be pretty rude to that person to work then leave after a few months. As I said, it may be wise to accept a contract-type job, that way I leave on good terms and get a decent reference. Maybe I am overthinking this, and it wouldn't really matter in the end.



But, what if you never receive an offer from CF? Are you going to be happy with a contract type job?


----------



## BlueShield

s2184 said:
			
		

> But, what if you never receive an offer from CF? Are you going to be happy with a contract type job?


YES, that's what i'm concerned too...


----------



## Square Feather

LogOHopeful444 said:
			
		

> It seems kind of scummy to accept long term employment somewhere when you already know that you want to bolt from the door at your first chance.



I have a similar dilemma. I hold a professional designation, and that means I can't disappear in the middle of a project that I am managing in order to pursue other employment and still maintain my integrity. I was raised to finish what I started. 

As of now (mid January), the earliest anyone can reasonably expect to "start" their job through the DEO stream is April because of the timing of BMOQ. You can expect 4 weeks of delay between each point of contact (your mileage may vary). This means that you're likely to miss critical cut-off points that could delay your start time by 4-6 months. Even worse, you will miss selection dates and competitions for limited spaces in in-demand trades that may close up in the next quarter and leave you high and dry with no prospect in that trade for the next two years. You're left with entering a trade that you aren't interested in (how many of you have served with officers that don't want to be there? how good are they at their job?), or pursuing a career as an NCM (which might be more fun, after all). 

I've been lurking on this forum for months and a lot of people respond to concerns about the recruitment process with something along the lines of, "Well if its what you want you'll stick with it," or the ever witty, "I think you've just made your decision clear." It's a good way to filter people, but I think keeping interested recruits floating in limbo for (potentially) years, then penalizing them if they don't drop everything immediately when they get the call, is not an efficient way to attract and retain talent. In a best case scenario, I will have been fighting  to get into the forces for 10 months. I am hungry for it, and I will do it, but I also have a wife and two kids. All I can tell them is "eventually" I will get in, but that could be this year, next year, never? In the mean time, I will take another professional position and that means I will be investing my time and energy into something that is not the military and may be difficult to disengage from on short notice.

It would be beneficial to have BMQ/BMOQ training periods, selection dates, cutoff dates, etc. given to all seriously interested recruits so they can effectively plan for the near-term future. Is this information really critical to Operational Security?


----------



## DAA

Square Feather said:
			
		

> It would be beneficial to have BMQ/BMOQ training periods, selection dates, cutoff dates, etc. given to all seriously interested recruits so they can effectively plan for the near-term future. Is this information really critical to Operational Security?



The only problem with providing specific dates, is that it ends up creating unmanageable "expectations" for applicants and when those expectations aren't met, then people tend to become upset with the entire process.


----------



## BlueShield

exactly... the waiting is way toooooooooo long...


----------

